# أهلا وسهلا بالأخوة الكرام.......... لنتعارف



## احلى صناعيه (17 مارس 2002)

*مرحبا جميعا*

ان شاء الله نستفيد من بعض جميعا


----------



## المهندس (18 مارس 2002)

*أحلى صناعية*

أهلاً وسهلاً بك ..

وحياك الله في ملتقى الجميع ..
نتمنى لك التوفيق ..


ومرحباً بك ..

وتحياتي لك .. وللجميع ..


----------



## صناعي للأبد (5 سبتمبر 2002)

*عسى الله يعز الدين بالمهندسين الصناعيين*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته * 
انا عضو جديد بالمنتى و ان شاء الله استفيد منكم و انتو كذلك تستفيدون مني بس حبيت ا قولكم اني توني ما تخرجت ... ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل .


----------



## جاسر (6 سبتمبر 2002)

وعليكم السلام..

هلا هلا هلا ...

انت مو خوينا الاول ؟!! 

صتاعي للابد...... يا حياك الله ...

وان شاءالله تتخرج قريب ... وتبشرنا بالوثيقة...

حللت اهلا ...

اخوك
الحربي جاسر


----------



## احلى صناعيه (6 سبتمبر 2002)

مرااااااااااااحب جميعا


وتحيه خاصه الى ناقل العبرات


----------



## جاسر (8 سبتمبر 2002)

هههههههه

ناقل ماهو فيه ... بس بوصله "بالنقل الجماعي"


----------



## المهندس (28 سبتمبر 2002)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

ياهلا بك أخي صناعي للأبد ..
وحياك الله مجدداً ..

تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## adam053 (16 يناير 2003)

*محب لهندسة الحياة(الصناعيه)*

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى
وادعو الله ان يوفقنا لما فيه رضاه


----------



## احلى صناعيه (17 يناير 2003)

وعليكم السلام


كلنا نتفق مع عزيزي بحب الهندسه الصناعيه


بس ان شاء الله تكون عضو فعال بالقسم زي منت شايف الاعضاء بقسم الهندسه الصناعيه قلال بس ان شاء الله في البقيه الخير والبركه









تحياتي 
احلى صناعيه


----------



## السامي (6 فبراير 2003)

*اهلا بك*

وانا كمان ارحب بك في هذا الملتقى واتمنى انك تتحفنا بكتاباتك الي اتوقع انها تكون رائعة وجميلة
اكرر لك التحية 
السامي


----------



## حكيم (31 مايو 2003)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,
اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل احب ان اشكركم على الجهد المبذول في هذا المنتدى والذي أسأل الله ان يبارك فيه.
أسأل الله ان يعينني واياكم على نشر العلم النافع وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا انه على كل شيئ قدير...


محبكم،،،
حكيم


----------



## المهندس (31 مايو 2003)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

حياك الله أخي حكيم في هذا الملتقى ..
أتمنى أن نرى مشاركاتك و أطروحاتك .. و خاصة ما يتعلق بالصناعية ..

وتحياااااااااااتي و تقديري لك و للجميع ..


----------



## احلى صناعيه (31 مايو 2003)

يا هلا وسهلا فيك اخوي حكيم وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد من الملتقى 



تحياتي العطره اخوك

احلى صناعيه


----------



## industryboy (23 يونيو 2003)

*صديق جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اخوانى واخواتى حبيت اشارك معكم فى هذا المنتدى الرئع لانه اعتقد انه اول منتدى يتناول الهندسة الصناعية والادارية بالعربى واتمنى انى اكون صديق دائم لكم0

انا ادرس الهندسة الصناعية والادارية فى الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا0 والسنه الجاية سنة تخرج ان شاء الله

وشكرا اخوكم industryboy .


----------



## احلى صناعيه (23 يونيو 2003)

اهلا وسهلا بك عزيزي معنا


----------



## جاسر (24 يونيو 2003)

يا هلا أخي الكريم..

وان شاءالله نبارك لك حصولك على الشهادة,,

تحياتي العاطرة

أخوك:جاسر الحربي


----------



## السامي (25 يونيو 2003)

اهلا بالاحبة ...
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
وياليت تجاوب لي على هالسؤال
كيف طبيعة مادة محاكانة النظم الصناعية عندكم
ولك الف تحية
السامي


----------



## السامي (25 يونيو 2003)

مرحبا والله بالأخ الحكيم حكيم...
أما الحكيم فلأنك اخترت ملتقانا.
واما حكيم فلانك رمزت لنفسك بحكيم 
تحياتي لك
السامي.


----------



## industryboy (25 يونيو 2003)

اولا: اشكر الاخوان على ترحيبهم بى .

وللاسف يا خى السامى انا لم اخذ هذه الماده بعد 
ولكن اوعدك على اول الترم الجاى راح افيدك اكثر وسامحنى على القصور.


----------



## السامي (26 يونيو 2003)

انا بانتظار الفصل القادم 
وقواك الله...


----------



## السامي (26 يونيو 2003)

انا بانتظار الفصل القادم 
وقواك الله...
السامي.


----------



## KFUPM(IE&OR)1 (26 يونيو 2003)

*--------------------*

حياك الله يا boyIndu
واتمنى لك التوفيق من اعماق قلبي


----------



## rakan (22 يناير 2004)

*للمراسلة*

السلام عليكم

احب انضم لمسنجرات المهندسيين الصناعيين واليكم *****ي

xxxxxxxxx

رجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني
المشرفة

ويمكنكم مراسلتي عليه


----------



## IE-boy (7 فبراير 2004)

*مهندس صناعي ، وسبقتم بالإجابة على تساؤلكم !*

أنا مهندس جديد في قسم الهندسة الصناعية 

وهذا أول فصل لي بالقسم .

طبعاً أنا ح أفرض أنكم حتسألوني ليش اخترت الهندسة الصناعية ؟!

الحقيقة إني دخلت الصناعية مع سبق الإصرار والترصد !

لعدة أسباب :
1- في نظري أن المسلمين لم يتأخروا علمياً بسبب نقص الكفاءات العلمية ، إنما تأخرنا الصناعي يرجع إلى ضعف من الناحية الإدارية التي بإمكانها تجميع هذه الطاقات وتنسيق الجهود وجذب العقول .
فطالما كان عقل العرب والمسلمين متقدماً ونجدهم يتمركزون في أجهزة قيادية في دول عدة ، وأتمنى أن أساهم في رفع مستوانا الصناعي من هذا الجانب ( هذا أهم سبب )

2- بسبب معرفتي المتواضعة بنفسي ، اعتقد أن الهندسة الصناعية تناسب شخصيتي المتلهفة دوماً للتنظيم والتطوير والتخطيط .

3- كنت أتجول بين الأقسام وأسأل طلاب هذا القسم وذاك ، ولاحظت أن أفضل من يستطيع الحديث عن قسمه هم طلاب الهندسة الصناعية ، ولاحظت أنك لا تحتاج للوقوف كثيراً لتحصل على ماتريد ، بينما تتفطر قدماك من كثرة الوقوف في الأقسام الأخرى ، مما يدل على حسن التنظيم .

4- والدي مهندس ، وقد نصحني بالهندسة الصناعية !

5- لأني أحببتها .


و شكراً


----------



## حكيم (7 فبراير 2004)

*اهلا بك في القافلة*

أولا احب ان ارحب بك اخي IE-boy في قافلة المهندسين الصناعيين وارجو الله ان يكون اختيارك للهندسة الصناعية اختيارا موفقا،،،

اتفق معك اخي بأن هذا التخصص يبني ويرسخ في عقل المهندس الصناعي اسلوب حياة وطريقة تفكير فريدة من حيث التنظيم والنظر الى الأمور من زاوية أخرى تختلف عن ما يراه الأخرون. وهذا بالضبط ما يأمرنا به ديننا الحنيف من حيث التنظيم والتفكر في الأمور والموارد المتاحة وكيفية الاستفادة منها.

ولكن اخي قد اخالفك الرأي في النقطة الرابعة،،،حيث انه من وجهة نظري فان طالب الهندسة الصناعية بل خريج الهندسة الصناعية بل الادهى والامر اساتذة الهندسة الصناعية لا يملكون الجواب الواضح والعملي لماهية الهندسة الصناعية،،،فترى الغموض دائما في تعريف الهندسة الصناعية،،،والسبب من وجهة نظري هو اننا اخذنا من كل شئ جزء فلا نعرف الى اي جزء ننتمي.

ارجو ان لا تفهم من كلامي انني انتقص من القسم بل على العكس انا مهندس صناعي واكمل دراستي ايضا في الهندسة الصناعية واعمل بالهندسة الصناعية،،،ومؤمن بأن المستقبل للهندسة الصناعية خصوصا في المملكة العربية السعودية.

شد حيلك اخوي واذا تخرجت انا اضمن لك الوظيفة


----------



## مهاجر (7 فبراير 2004)

*متاز ونادر من حيث وضوح المبدأ وحسن الأختيار*****

أخي أشد على يدك وأتمنى أن يوفقك الله في تخصصك الجديد.

ولا أنسى أن أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.

ننتظر أخبارك ومشاركاتك.


----------



## رحال (23 مارس 2004)

*اخوكم رحال يتشرف بمعرفتكم....*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

الاخوه الاعزاء اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين الصناعيين....


تحية طيبه لكم واتمنى ان تقبلوني عضوا في هذاالمنتدى...


واسأل الله لكم النجاح والتوفيق....


----------



## احلى صناعيه (23 مارس 2004)

أهلا وسهلا أخوي معانا


أخوك احلى صناعية


----------



## أبو الشباب (24 مارس 2004)

هلابك رحال

حياك الله ،،، و نتمنى لك المتعة و الفائدة ،،،


----------



## صناعي سعودي (25 مارس 2004)

أهلا وسهلا فيك في المنتدى .....((((( الــرحــــال)))))

وأنتمنى أن المنتدى يكون عند حسن ظنك ولاتبخل علينا بالمشاركات الحلوه لكي يستفيد منا الأخوة الأعضاء والزوار.....

____________________ 
أخوك : صناعي سعودي


----------



## حنون الحب (23 مايو 2004)

*عضو صناعي جديد فهل من مرحبببببببببب؟؟؟؟*

عضو صناعي جديد فهل من مرحبببببببببب؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندسة زهى (24 مايو 2004)

يعني بس الصناعيين اللي يردوا ؟؟ 
اهلا وسهلا اخي بالمنتدى معنا


----------



## مهاجر (25 مايو 2004)

*أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً*

أرحب بك أخي حنون الحب...

وأتمنى لك قضاء وقت مليء بالعلم والفائدة بين إخوانك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب...


----------



## muhsen (13 ديسمبر 2004)

*نعريف*

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالب في قسم الهندسة الصناعية من جامعة حلب


----------



## idel (14 ديسمبر 2004)

*اهلا بك*

شرفت المنتدى عزيزي 
ولا تزعل


----------



## hamada (31 ديسمبر 2004)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

انا عضو جديد في هذا الموقع الرائع وحبيت ابدا نشاطاتي بالتعريف عن نفسي فانا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم الصناعية بالجامعة الاسلامية بغزة من فلسطين
المستوى الثالث
ورجاء اذ ان القسم جديد في بلدنا فارجو منكم ان تدلوني على مواقع يمكن الاستفادة منها للتعرف بعمق على الهندسة الصناعية
والسلام ختام 
hamada


----------



## أبو الشباب (3 يناير 2005)

*عسى المانع خير !!*

السلام عليكم جميعا

كل عام و انتم بخير 

زملائي زميلاتي ... الحقيقة وضع منتدى الهندسة الصناعية مو عاجبني
حاس انه يعاني من الركووووود الممل ..

الحقيقة انا اسف لانشغالي عنكم لظروف الدراسة و ان شاءالله هانت
حرجع و اتمنى يكون المنتدى تحرك و اصبح الجميع شعلة نشاط


تحياتي ،،،


----------



## أبو الشباب (5 يناير 2005)




----------



## أبو الشباب (5 يناير 2005)

muhsen


اهلابك و سهلا و نتمنى لك المتعه والفائدة ،،،،


----------



## hamada (6 يناير 2005)

*صناعي فبسطيني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا طالب بكلية الهندسة الصناعية في فلسطين 
احتاج المساعدة منكم اذا لم يكن هناك اي مانع
ارجوكم ان كل من يعرف كيفية الرقي بالفكر الطلابي بالهندسة الصناعية 
وكيفية الاستفادة من هذه المواقع في نمية قدراتنا المنهجية في التعلم

ومن يحب في ان يكون صديق لي يمكنه مراسلتي على 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
رجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني

المشرفة

تحياتي المهندس الفلسطيني ( صناعية وبسسسسسسسس)


----------



## en_amro (16 يناير 2005)

*عضو جديد فهل من مرحب*

أولا اهنئ جميع اعضاء المنتدى بقرب عيد الأضحى المبارك ثانيا موضوعي طويل وحاب آخذ استشارتكم لأني فعلا بعدي متردد 

أنا طالب في كلية العلوم جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بمحافظة جدة درست فصلين دراسيين ومحقق شروط التحويل لكلية الهندسة وأيضا محقق لشروط الإلتحاق بقسم علوم الحاسبات في نفس الكلية فأيهما أفضل...؟من جميع النواحي 

مع العلم أنني أحب المواد العلمية ولكن لست ممتازا ولكن اعتبر جيد جدا وأفيدكم علما بأنني لا أحب التعقيد في الأمور وكل ما أسأل أحد يقلي ويشلك بالهندسة ووجع الراس والتعقيد وبصراحة الهندسة من اسمها يخوف يعني مثلا الرسم الهندسي جدا معقد ووجدا صعب لكن سمعت عن فرع بقسم الهندسة الصناعية اسمه إداره صناعية ماله في التعقيد ويقولون شغله حلو وغير ممل وينحب والمشكلة لست متكلما انجليزيا يادوب حق المطعم اقدر اكلمه وحق محل الملابس والمستشفى فأرجو من أصحاب الخبرة الإفادة


----------



## البرفسور سين (31 يناير 2005)

*رسالة تعارف*

مرحبا باعضاء الملتقى اننى منتسب جديد للملتقى واتمنى ان يكون هذا الملتقى من احسن المواقع
اعرف بنفسى كطالبة علم تخصص هندسة صناعية جامعة قاريونس بليبيا ابحث فى مجالات human factor & qualitiy control
احتاج الى من اتناقش معه فى هذه المواضيع حتى ازيد من معلوماتى ولكم كل المحبة
اختكم فى الله


----------



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2005)

*أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً بإخواننا في ليبيا....حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً....  

أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.....وأرجو أن تقضي معنا وقت مليء بالعلم والفائدة 

بالنسبة للموضوع الذي ذكرتيه:
human factor & quality control

فإذا تكرمت وبدأت النقاش.....عسى الله أن يعين ونتجاوب معك....


----------



## البرفسور سين (3 فبراير 2005)

*رد على المهاجر بخصوص human factor*

انا ابحث فى نقطة inspection
,بلاخص فى visual inspection والذى يتحدث عن فحص الانتاج باستخدام افراد يقوموا بحذف القطع التى بها عيوب
وتتم دراسة الزمن الذى تم اخذه فى عملية الفحص والفروقات بين الافراد وغيره من العوامل 
فهل هناك امكانية لان نتناقش


----------



## مهاجر (3 فبراير 2005)

*محاولة عسى أن تنفع...*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

visual inspection
الفحص النظري

كمهندس ميكانيكي، ومهندس أغلب خبرتي في الصيانة الإعتمادية.... جل اهتمامي في الفحص النظري للمعدات المستخدمة وليست القطع التي تحت خط الإنتاج....  

على العموم سوف أحاول علي أفيد أو أتعلم شيء جديد....  

لتثبيت وتأكيد جودة المنتج فأن خط سير الإنتاج يحتاج إلى فحص نظري بواسطة أيدي عاملة ومدربة على اكتشاف العلل والعيوب في المنتج.

وبالطبع هذا الجهد يتطلب وقت، وهذا الوقت يجب أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار عند حساب وقت الإنتاج الكلي للمنتج.

والزمن الذي تم أخذه في عملية الفحص والفرو قات بين الأفراد وغيرها من العوامل من الممكن أن تحسن كالأتي: 
- استخدام الأيدي العاملة المدربة والمؤهلة لاكتشاف العلل والعيوب في المنتج.
- إيجاد أفضل السبل وأسرعها لطبع الإشارة التي تبين أن المنتج قد فحص، بحيث يؤكد خلوه من العيوب. 
- إيجاد أفضل وأسرع السبل لإقصاء المنتجات التي يظهر بها عيوب بدون إحداث أي تأثير على خط الإنتاج.
- عدم تعديل أي عيب أثناء الفحص.
- في حالة وجود عناصر أو مركبات متعددة في المنتج المراد فحصه النظري فإنه من الأفضل أن يفحص كل عنصر على حدة لكسب الوقت ولجعل الفحص النهائي للمنتج ككل أسرع وأكفأ.

هذا ما جادت به القريحة...أرجو أن يكون في الاتجاه الصحيح...


----------



## البرفسور سين (6 فبراير 2005)

*شكر على التشجيع*

شكرا على المعلومات التى تم التزود بها ولكن ما ابحث عنه هو مواقع باللغة النجليزية او مجلات علمية تبحث فى هذا الموضوع visual inspection
وامل ان لا اكون ضيف ثقيل على الملتقى 
واخص بالشكر المهاجر وعسى ان يكون هذا فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## plastic eng.s (9 فبراير 2005)

*ادخل و رحب*

اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
و كل عام اونتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة
انا طالب في جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا -كلية الهندسة-هندسة و تكنولوجيا البلاستيك في المستوى الرابع
صراحة بعد ما دخلت الاقسام العامة ما عرفت ادخل في الهندسة الصناعية و لا الهندسة الكيميائية لان دراستي عبارة عن الاثنين على العموم انا مستعد لاي معلومات تختص في مجال هندسة و تكنولوجيا البلاستيك .
سلام


----------



## eng.alaa (1 مارس 2005)

*فخور بانتمائي الكم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يعطيكم العافية يا ابناء الهندسة الصناعية،احب اعرفكم بنفسي
انا عضو جديد في منتداكم العزيز واسمي علاء،من فلسطين ادرس بالجامعة الاسلامية مستوي ثالث.
نحب نتعاون معكم حتى نفيد ونستفيد زي ما بقولوا(نيال مين نفع واستنفع)
وان شاء الله نكون معكم على طووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## eng.gahman (2 مارس 2005)

*شكر خاص للقائمين على هذا الموقع*

احب اشكر كل المهندسين و القائمين على هذا الموقع الجميل 

من اخوكم gahmano​


----------



## سنفور صناعي (2 مارس 2005)

أهلاً وسهلاً بالأستاذ علاء...شرفت الموقع يا أخي

مع أطيب تحية


----------



## مدحت (6 مارس 2005)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم، انا مهندس صناعي من فلسطين، وانضميت من جديد لهذا المنتدى الرائع. وانشالله نفيد ونستفيد.

بوجه تحياتي للقائمين على المنتدى ولجميع الاعضاء، وسوف احاول التواصل معكم قدر الامكان. حيث اني مرتبط بعمل وقلما اجد وقت فراغ.


----------



## سها (6 مارس 2005)

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالبه في قسم الهندسه الصناعيه 
اعمل في مشروع تصميم computrize bending machine
واحتاج الى معلومات عن sheet metal bending
الرجاء مساعدتي باسماء كتب تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع
او مواقع انترنت تتحدث عن نفس الموضوع.(عااااااااااااااااجل)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماضي (12 مارس 2005)

اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم

وشرف لنا ان يغريك هذا الموقع بالانضمام له

و نتمنى لك وقتا ممتعا ومفيدا


----------



## ماضي (12 مارس 2005)

طيب

يمكنك كتابة عبارة

sheet metal bending

في جوجل، والبحث في النتائج

ويمكنك اضافة كلمة

ebooks
يعني كتب الكترونية 

ويمكنك اضافة كلمة 
free

قبلها وتعني كتب مجانية

ويمكنك كتابة

presentation

وتعني عروض

ومن خلال ثواني فقط وجد المواقع التالية:

http://blog.sylvain.trudel.com/htm/Sheet Metal Bending Calculator.htm
آلة حاسبة خاصة بالموضوع

http://me.queensu.ca/courses/MECH213/lecture28.pdf

http://class.et.byu.edu/me582/Powerpoint/7

http://www.altair.com/support/training/desc_hf1.htm

http://researchnews.osu.edu/archive/bumpform.htm

http://www.cammauto.com/PDFpresentations/2004-01-01 Project Portfolio by partner university.pdf

ودمتي بخير


----------



## JEBRIL (12 مارس 2005)

مرحبا بك اخي في هدا المنتدي رغم اني لم افهم من رسالتك ما هو المطلوب ولكن اتمني وادعو لك بالتوفيق انشاء الله.
اما فيما كتبت عن صعوبة الدراسة في قسم الهندسة فاقول لك اذا وجدت الرغبة لتعلم اي شي وجد الابداع ولا يوجد شي صعب او مستحيل لمن يتطلع الي مستقبل منير بنور العلم واعلم اخي حياك الله ان طريق العلم هي افضل طريق ولو طالت وكن اخي الكريم كالصقور دائما تنادي قمم الجبال وانت اخي تنادي وتجاهد وتسعي لمراتب عليا من العلم .
لعلها رسالتي الاولي لك واتمني ان لا تكون الاخيرة واتمني ان اقراء في مشاركتك الثالية بانك اختر ت الطريق الافضل .
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح انشاء الله واسف للااطالة
والسلام عليكم 
اخوك JEBRIL


----------



## JEBRIL (12 مارس 2005)

السلام عليكم
مائة الف مرحبا بك اخا وصديقا ورفيقا لطلب العلم وتبادل الاراء واعلم بانا نحبك في الله
والسلام عليكم
اخوك JEBRIL


----------



## سنفور صناعي (14 مارس 2005)

أهلاً وسهلاً يا أخي 

ولا داعي للقلق من أجل الوقت فالكل هنا مشغول مشغول مشغول.  

أرحب بك مرة أخرى في رحاب نادي الهندسة الصناعية العربية.

مع أطيب سلام من أرض الشام


----------



## الهنائي (20 مارس 2005)

*عضو جديد*

أنا طالب عماني أدرس الهندسة الصناعية  أتمنى أن تقبلوني بينكم


----------



## MoHaMed00 (8 أبريل 2005)

اهلا وسهلا فيك ....
وان شاء الله تستفيد من المواضيع المطروحة في الموقع ونتمنى انك تقدر تفيد ايضا بالمعلومات التي تمتلكها في مجال الهندسة الصناعية 
وشكرا....


----------



## khames (17 أبريل 2005)

تحلى سلام وهلا ومرحبى بالجميع
اجدع شباب صنايعيه


----------



## MoHaMed00 (18 أبريل 2005)

مرحيا يا احلى شباب الصناعية 
بحييك اوخي وبقلك ان شاء الله الله يوفقك ويوفقنا ونقدر نبني بعلمنا بلادنا ونقدر ننفع الناس وننفع اخوانا
وبتمنى تلاقي المفيد في المنتدى رغم انه قليله المشاركات وهذه مشكلة كبيرة نبغى مشاركات يا شباب شو القصة انا عارف انه الكل مشغول الله يعطيكم العافية بس لازم ما نسيب المنتدى هيك من غير مشاركات

ومشكوريين شباب​


----------



## مهندس المستقبل (10 مايو 2005)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم


----------



## MoHaMed00 (11 مايو 2005)

مرحباً بك بعدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف
وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور
ومرحباً بك عدد النجوم
مرحباً ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور
وبكل كلمات الترحيب 
و بكل معاني الفرح
نقول لك حللت أهلاً ووطأت سهلاً


----------



## جاسر (16 مايو 2005)

MoHaMed00 قال:


> مرحباً بك بعدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف
> وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور
> ومرحباً بك عدد النجوم
> مرحباً ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور
> ...



يا سلام على هذا التنسيق و الكلام الرائع


----------



## eng.alaa (16 مايو 2005)

*هلا وغلا*



جاسر قال:


> يا سلام على هذا التنسيق و الكلام الرائع


اهلا وسهلا بيك معنا


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (4 يونيو 2005)

كلنا فخورون بالانتماء للهندسة الصناعية

و للمنتدى الرائع هذا


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (4 يونيو 2005)

كلنا فخورون بالانتماء للهندسة الصناعية

و للمنتدى الرائع هذا


----------



## تقوى (3 يوليو 2005)

*مهندسة صناعية حابة تكون معكم ممكن ترحبوا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :d 
انا مهندسة صناعية سنة ثانية الفصل الجاي اكون سنة ثالثة حابة اكون معكم استفيد منكم وتستفيدوا مني .

مع التحية ............


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (3 يوليو 2005)

حياج الله بش مهندسه .... وشدي حيلج علشات تصيرين مهندسه رسمي


----------



## م.إسراء (3 يوليو 2005)

هلا والله
حياكي الله و بنرحب فيكي و بكل المهندسات الصناعيات
ان شاء الله نقدر نفيد و نستفيد

تحياتي
IE-girl


----------



## smartengineer (3 يوليو 2005)

*ترحيب*

اهلا وسهلا مرحبا بك ونتمنى ان نراك مهندسة مجدة في عملك قريبا


----------



## disha (3 يوليو 2005)

اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى و نتمنى لكى الاستفادة انشاء الله و شرفتى المنتدى


----------



## زمان يا فن (3 يوليو 2005)

......

هلا بك ... ومرحب

والله يمكن المهندسات احسن فكر من المهندسين ...

حياكي الله يا باش مهندسة ....

عسانا منكم نستفيد يا مهندسات .....


----------



## تقوى (3 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لجميع اللي رحبوا فيي وانا بتمنى اكون مهندسه ناجحه متلكم انا جديد عرفت هذا الموقع وانشاءالله استفيد منكم


----------



## indeng (3 يوليو 2005)

*مرحبا بكل المهندسين الجدد*

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بيك في ملتقي المهندسين 
والله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع


----------



## hasko (4 يوليو 2005)

يا هلا فيكي تقوى ، ترى حالنا واحد السنة الجاية بكون في سنة ثالثة هندسة كهربائية - نظم تحكم

ومزيد من التفوق و التقدم والنجاح.
حسن زهران . . . .


----------



## محمد فوزى (4 يوليو 2005)

مرحبا بك واهلا واتمنى لك التفوق فى الدراسة وفى العمل


----------



## مهندسة الكتائب (4 يوليو 2005)

حياكي الله خيتو وأهلا وسهلا فيكي


----------



## IE-FRIEND (4 يوليو 2005)

مرحبا
أهلا وسهلا فيكي حتنورينا وان شا الله نقدر نفيدك ونستفيد منك
شدي حيلك 
أحر التحيات


----------



## MoHaMed00 (5 يوليو 2005)

هلا والله 
مـرحـبــا بـالــنـــــور 
مرحــبـا بالــفــجـــرالــــجديــد 
يا هلا ومرحبا بك 
ان شاء الله 
تـــفـيــد وتــســتـفــيد ويعمر منتدانا بوجودك 
يـعطـرنا قـلمك وتمـيز حضـورك 
يــــــاهلا ومــرحـــبابك ​


----------



## ind-gaza (5 يوليو 2005)

مرحبا اختي
اهلا وسهلا فيكي وان شاء الله تستفيدي منا ونستفيد منك ايضا


----------



## تقوى (5 يوليو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سعيده جدا لمشاركتي معكم بالمنتدى مع اني بحس انو لساتني صغيره وما عندي هالخبره مثلكم ....................بس عندي سؤال لما الهندسه الصناعيه بتتعلق بادارة خطوط الانتاج والاشراف على المنتجات وتسويقها ليه بندرس تقريبا 28 ساعة من مواد الكهربا مثل الالكترونيات والدوائر الكهربائيه وال machine وال powerوغيرها من المواد مع انها بالمستقبل ما بتفيدنا بشغلنا فليش نضيع وقت بدراستها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وليه ما ندرس مواد اكتر بتفيدنا بشغلنا بالمستقبل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكراااااااااااااا............


----------



## صناعية ولكن (30 أغسطس 2005)

*الهندسة الصناعية وادارة المصانع*



تقوى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا سعيده جدا لمشاركتي معكم بالمنتدى مع اني بحس انو لساتني صغيره وما عندي هالخبره مثلكم ....................بس عندي سؤال لما الهندسه الصناعيه بتتعلق بادارة خطوط الانتاج والاشراف على المنتجات وتسويقها ليه بندرس تقريبا 28 ساعة من مواد الكهربا مثل الالكترونيات والدوائر الكهربائيه وال machine وال powerوغيرها من المواد مع انها بالمستقبل ما بتفيدنا بشغلنا فليش نضيع وقت بدراستها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وليه ما ندرس مواد اكتر بتفيدنا بشغلنا بالمستقبل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكراااااااااااااا............


 
اهلا فيكي يا مهندسة تقوى, الهندسة الصناعية تعنى بادارة المصانع من جميع النواحي من ناحية انتاج, صيانة, جودة, واي شيئ له علاقة ولذلك فالمهندس الصناعي يجب ان يلم بجميع العمليات الانتاجية بالمصنع من ضمنها العلم بالالات الكهربائية والالكترونيات وادوات القياس الهندسي وكيفية التعامل معها. لذلك تكون موجودة من 25-30 ساعة كهرباء في خطط الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## eng haitham (30 أغسطس 2005)

هلا فيكي بنور الموقع


----------



## احمد محمود (30 أغسطس 2005)

اهلا فيك يامهندستنا الصناعية نتمنى لك مشاركة موفقة


----------



## P-Value (31 أغسطس 2005)

[grade=4169E1 808080 4169E1 C0C0C0 4169E1] اجمل التراحيب لمهندسة مستقبل لامعة................[/grade]


----------



## صناعية ولكن (4 سبتمبر 2005)

*مهندس صناعي حابب يتعرف عليكم*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس صناعي حابب اتعرف على المهندسين والمهندسات في المنتدى وحابب اشكر القائمين على هادا المنتدى الرائع حقيقة, واتمنى ان نبقى على تواصل حتى نفيد ونستفيد باذن الله.
شكرا
مع تحيات صناعية ولكن


----------



## صناعية ولكن (4 سبتمبر 2005)

*خلل فني*

اسف يا مهندسين انا كنت اقصد هذا المنتدى ومش هادا المنتدى نأسف على الخلل الفني.
شكرا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مهاجر (5 سبتمبر 2005)

*اهلا بك*

وعليكم السلام

ارحب بك اخي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا.......


----------



## محمد فوزى (5 سبتمبر 2005)

*لا ترحل سريعا*

مرحبا بك اخى فى هذا المنتدى ونرجوا التواصل والمشاركة فى المواضيع المطروحة ولا تتركنا وترحل سريعا


----------



## ahmad khaled (6 سبتمبر 2005)

*hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

hi
best wishes to u.
try to be creative in this site.


----------



## باسم\ie\ (7 سبتمبر 2005)

مهضوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## باسم\ie\ (8 سبتمبر 2005)

*مهندس صناعي حابب ينضم اليكم ممكن ترحبوا*

انا طالب هندسة صناعية الفصل القادم رح كون سنة ثالثة ,حبيت انضم اليكم لكي افيد واستفيد وخاصة اني قرأت تعليقاتكم ومشاركاتكم وقد اعجبت بها ارجو ان اكون عضو مفيد ومميز في منتدى ااهندسة الصناعية 
وشكرا


----------



## m7mad (8 سبتمبر 2005)

*إلى تقوى*

أولاً : مرحبا فيكي يا أخت تقوى , واللهم يجعلنا وأياكي من المتقين . وهاي خطوه جداً ممتازه إنك فكرتي بالأنضمام لهالمنتدى الغايه في الروعه , ولكن إسمحيلي قبل ما أرد على سؤالك إسمحيلي أهدي تحيه عطره وسلامي الخاص إلى أستاذي العزيز المهندس / محمد فوزي فبالرغم من إنه ما بنعرف بعض ولا يوم تقابلنا أو تحادثنا بشكل شخصي إلا إنه هالشخص غايه في الكرم والأخلاق العاليه , وهو إله فضل علي من بعد رب العالمين في أشياء كتير ومعلومات قيمه جداً , فادتني وأنا في بدايه طريقي من خلال هالمنتدى الرائع , منذ أول ما بدأت الحياه العمليه كمهندس إنتاج عادي في أحد المصانع إلى أن أصبحت اليوم والحمدلله مديرعام ألإنتاج , وهدا كله بالمثابره والأجتهاد والصبر , والنصائح الغاليه من البشمهندس / محمد فوزي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عني وعن زملائي خير الجزاء .
أسف يابشمهندسه على هالأطاله بس أنا بقالي فتره ماشاركت بسبب الأنشغال بالعمل وماصدقت لقيتها فرصه لقول كلمه حق في حق هالأنسان .
بالنسبه للي ذكرتي أولاً أنا في أيام الدراسه كنت من أكتر الطلاب تذممراً حول هاي النقطه بالذات , ليش أنا أدرس شغلات ما بتخصني ولا راح تفيدني في مجال عملي ليه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
ولكن بس تواجدت عالساحه العمليه إكتشفت قدأيه أنا كنت غلطان , لأنه هاي كلها معلومات متعلقه ببعض ومبنيه على بعض وصدقيني راح تلزمك , وببساطه قد ماعندك من معلومات قد ما أنت بتوزن , مثال : هو ماراح ينطلب منك إنه تعملي مثلاً رسم كامل للتوزيع الكهرباء في كافه أنحاء المصنع لأنه هادا مش من أختصاصك بس لازم بالمقابل تكوني فاهمه كهربا و power على سبيل المثال من المواد اللي ذكرتيها عشان تعرفي ترتبي وتنسقي مع مهندس الكهربا اللي حايعملها إذا كنتي مديرة إنتاج مثلاً أو مديرة المصنع , وغيرها وغيرها ومن ألأخر بصراحه لما ينطلب منك إشي في الشغل بتعلق في التصنيع أو الأنتاج ولكن إشي مش من مجالات تخصصك بالظبط ولكنه طلب منك , أيش راح تعملي ؟ ... راح تقولي مابعرف !!! إذا فعلاً مابتعرفي فهاي مصيبه , وإذا لأنه مش في مجالك فهدا عيب والسبب إنك بهالحاله تركتي مجال لشخص تاني غيرك يحاول ويجتهد ويفكر كيف يلاقي حل , ولو لقى الحل هو بطلع فوق وانتي مكانك سر ! , مع العلم إنه المهندس الصناعي هو أولى المهندسين وأحق بهيك موقف , وقيسي على هيك يابشمهندسه .
أسف عالإطاله ولكن هاي من الأخطاء إللي أنا وقعت فيها في أيام دراستي ودفعت ثمنها غالي كتير من وقتي وراحتي بعد الشغل في البحث واسترجاع المعلومات من تاني , ومش حاب أشوف أحد بيوقع فيها , وإنشالله تستفيدي من هالنصيحه المتواضعه والله يوفقك ويوفق الجميع بإذن الله .
أخوكم م/ محمد
________________________________________________________________ 

BE OR NOT TO BE


----------



## محمد فوزى (13 سبتمبر 2005)

مرحبا بك اخى الكريم واهلا بك معنا ونرجوا التواصل دائما


----------



## FAZ (13 سبتمبر 2005)

الأخت تقوى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لا أعلم أنت في أي بلد. ولكن يعتمد على الجامعة التي تدرسين فيها وكيفية عرضها للتخصص وتحت أي كلية.
فمثلا أنا من خريجي جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن - الظهران - السعودية
تخصصك (Industrial Engineering) يعرض في الجامعة المذكورة مع تخصص آخر(Control Engineering) تحت مسمى واحد وهو (Systems Engineering) وهندسة التحكم (Control Engineering) يحتاجون للمواد التي ذكرتيها . فهي مواد عامة بين التخصصين. كما أن طلاب (Control Engineering) يدرسون (Operation Research, Optimization Methods,Statistics,Sequencing and Scheduling,Probabilities) وهي مواد يحتاجها طلاب (Industrial Engineering) أكثر.
لذلك أقول ربما الجامعة التي تدرسين فيها تنهج نفس المنهج أو شبيه له.
أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على تسائلك
هذا والله أعلم


----------



## احلى صناعيه (15 سبتمبر 2005)

اهلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين وسهلين ))


----------



## amer4580 (16 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولا اتمنا من الله ان يوفقك , وثانيا اشكرك على هذا السؤال المهم جدا جدا جدا 
الاجابة 
انت فى حياتك العملية فى هذا التخصص تقع عليكى مسؤليتان وهما اولا انهاء المشروع فى الوقت الطلوب فبة انهاء المشروع " خطة الانتاج " , ثانيا اذا حدث عطل فنى فى اى ماكينة او جهاز يجب عليكى تحديد نوع العطل الفنى وتوجية الفنى المختص لصيانة العطل الفنى ، ،،،،،،،،، مثال : 
اذا حدث عطل فنى فى الكهرباء فيجب عليكى تحديد العطل وتوجيه فنى الكهرباء او مهندس الكهلرباء لاتمام عملية الصيانة ، وكذالك فى اعطل الميكانيكا والالكترونيات ،،،،،،،،، الخ , وهذا لاعادة تشغيل الماكينات وسير عملية الانتاج مرة اخرى لتسليم المشاريع فى مواعدها , وللنصيحة يجب عليكى دراسة ماكينات واجهزة cnc ودراسة برامج CADCAM لمتابعة التطور وعشان لو اشتغلتى تحصلى على مرتب عالى . 
وربنه يوفقك
وللمزيد من الاستفسارات ردي في نفس الموضوع بدلاً من بريدك الخاص...

أخي من شروط الملتقى التي وافقت عليها عدم وضع البريد وأرقام الإتصال في المشاركات...الرجاء عدم التكرار
المشرف


----------



## EnG.On The Way (16 سبتمبر 2005)

حياك الله تقوى أنا مثلك سنه ثانية والله يعيننا أجمعين .


----------



## EnG.On The Way (16 سبتمبر 2005)

مرحبا بك أخوي باسم انا اخوك ابراهيم سنة ثانية صناعيه وأتمنى اننا نتساعد 
ممكن تضيفني عندك al_waleed999 في h o t m a i l. وشكرا


----------



## الصمود (17 سبتمبر 2005)

*هل من مرحب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى اود الاستفاده منكم فلا تبخلوا علي وجزاكم الله خيلر


----------



## EnG.On The Way (17 سبتمبر 2005)

اهلا بيك صناعيه ومية مرحبا.


----------



## باسم\ie\ (17 سبتمبر 2005)

*اكيد*

انا اسف على التاخر بالرد لانو كنت مشغول واكيد انت زميل وبيسعدني ضمك لقائمة زملائي في ال******


----------



## المهندس إسلام (17 سبتمبر 2005)

اهلااااااااااااااا وسهلااااااااااااااااااااا 
هتورنا بالمصرى


----------



## m7mad (18 سبتمبر 2005)

*مرحبا*

ياهلا وسهلا فيك يا اخي العزيز وانشالله تكون هاي أول خطواتك للطريق الصحيح , واحنا إنشألله معك في أي شي تحتاجه , وابداً إحنا بأذن الله مابنبخل وكل الأعضاء والمشرفين بأذن الله مابقصروا  , ويلا ورينا همتك


----------



## m7mad (18 سبتمبر 2005)

*مرحبا*

اههلاً وسهلاً فيكم يا باشمهندسين المستقبل , وأتمنى لكم الأستفادة وألأفاده , والله يقدم الي فيه الخير , ويله شدوا حيلكم والله يوفقكم , واحنا إنشالله جاهزين لأي خدمه


----------



## m7mad (18 سبتمبر 2005)

*مرحبا*

اههلاً وسهلاً فيكم يا باشمهندسين المستقبل , وأتمنى لكم الأستفادة وألأفاده , والله يقدم الي فيه الخير , ويله شدوا حيلكم والله يوفقكم , واحنا إنشالله جاهزين لأي خدمه


----------



## ناوي علي صناعيه (19 سبتمبر 2005)

*طالب ثانوي يبي نصيحنكم*

سلام عليكم
انا طالب ثانوي فكر يدخل صناعيه بس عندي اسئله ممكن تردو 
س1:كم النسبه الي يحتاجه عشان يدخل الصناعيه جامعه ملك عبد العزيز؟ 
س2:اش المجالات الي تتوضف فيها؟ 
س3:وليش انت فكر تدخل صناعيه؟اذا ما كان في اي احراج 

وسوف اكون ممتن لكم


----------



## alfares95 (19 سبتمبر 2005)

أخي العزيز بالنسبة لتخصصك في قسم الهندسة الصناعية انا أعتقد أنك في حاجة لأن تحب هذا التخصص وترغب فيه ولكن عليك أن تتسلح بااللغة الإنجليزية ولاتتوانى عن إتقانها في فترة العام الأول من الدراسة لأن المعلومات والمواد المتوفرة عن الهندسة الصناعية باللغة العربية شحيحة ولأن الإطلاع والقراءة في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية هام جداً فلابد لك أن تتابع المجلات والإصدارات العالمية كما أنك ستفيد م حولك بترجمة هذه المواد الهامة باستمرار وكما أن التدريبات المتوفرة عندكم تكون في شركات لها ثقل وقيمة كبرىفحاول أن تقتنص هذه الفرصة في تدريب في شركة مثل سابك أوأرامكو أو الـA.B.B فاعقد العزم وتوكل وأخلص النية أن تتعلم لتنفع وان يكون علمك لنصرة الأمة الإسلامية والمسلمين في العالم هذا غيض من فيض والله أعلم.


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (22 سبتمبر 2005)

*فضفضة*

السلام عليكم

شكراً جزيلاً على المرور أولاً

حبيت أفضفضلكم شوي، لأني مخنوق

اسمعوا يا جماعة

طبعاً كلكم بتعرفا مادة ال SQC ضبط الجودة الإحصائي و اللي تعتبر من أجمل و أرقى مواد الهندسة الصناعية، و من المواد اللي من المفروض كل مهندس صناعي يتقنها

لكن للأسف المدرس اللي عم يعطينا إياها مش عم نفهم منه بالصورة المطلوبة و نشعر أن مستواه أعلى من مستوانا خاصة أنه كان متخصص بإعطاء دورات لمدراء المصاتع من قبل ما يأتي عندنا

و الحقيقية إنو ما بيكتب على اللوح و لا جملة و مركن إنو ندرس من الكتاب و ما أدراكم ما الكتاب 400 صفحة بالخط الصغير نتيجة التصوير و مليء بالأفكار و المواضيع المتنوعة و زخم جداً جداً

أدرك أنا و طلاب قسمي أن لكل دكتور ؟أسلوبه و أنه لا غنى عن الكتاب في أي دراسة لكن هذا الأسلوب جديد علينا نوعاً ما، فقد كنا قبلاً نعتمد على الكتاب و ال notes في دراستنا

مسؤولية كبيرة و دراسة كبيرة و ما معين غير الله

اييييييييييييييييييييييه

آسف على الإطالة و إقحامكم في أمور لا تعنيكم، لكني أحببت أن أخرج ما بداخلي، و أرحب بأي اقتراح لتعزيز فهم المادة لأهميتها

اسف مرة أخرى، سلااااااااااام


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (24 سبتمبر 2005)

10000 مليون أهلاً وسهلاً

بتمنى تفيدوا و تسنفيدوا و تخدموا امتكم


----------



## الكبريت (24 سبتمبر 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوي ناوي على الصناعيه 

ذكرتني بأيام الثانويه لما كنت انا ناوي على الصناعيه 

بالنسبه ليه فأنا عقدت العزم على الصناعيه من الثانويه وسبب ذالك هم اخواني اللي اكبر مني والحمد لله

كلهم مهندسين صناعيين .

اما بالنسبه لاسئلتك:

س1:كم النسبه الي يحتاجه عشان يدخل الصناعيه جامعه ملك عبد العزيز؟

اول شي لما تدخل جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بتأخذ سنه تدرس فيها مواد عامه في كلية الهندسه 

بعد كذا اذا اخذت المواد العامه ح تختار التخصص الي ترغبه سواء كان صناعيه اوغيره .

لاتوجد نسبه معينه لدخول كلية الهندسه وذالك بسبب الاختبارات التحصيليه وعلى ضوها يقارنو نسبتك 

بالاختبارات اللي قمت فيها .

وحاول ان نسبتك تكون فوق 90 والاختبارات التحصيليه تكون درجاتها عاليه 

لاني اعرف ناس اخذو نسبه 92 لكن الاختبارات التحصيليه كانت درجاتهم متدنيه وما قبلو في كلية الهندسه

اذا قبلت ان شاء الله في كلية الهندسه حاول انك تاخذ معدل السنه الاولى 3.5 .
طبعا ممكن يقبلو باقل او اكثر حسب ارتفاع او انخفاض معدلات المتقدمين لتخصص

س2:اش المجالات الي تتوضف فيها؟

بالنسبه لاخواني الصناعيين فواحد منهم مدير فرع بنك

اما الاخر فهو مير شركه معروفه في المملكه 


س3:وليش انت فكر تدخل صناعيه؟اذا ما كان في اي احراج

زي ماقلتلك من يوم ما كنت في الثانويه حبيت هذا التخصص .


واذا بغيت اى اسئله نحنا حاضرين 

لكن زي ما قال اخويalfares95 لازم تتسلح بالغه الانجليزيه .


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 سبتمبر 2005)

الحقيقة اخى ان موضوع الضبط الإحصائى للجودة يحتاج منك ومن زملائك الى امرين
1- الفهم العام المبسط للموضوع وهو كما تعلمت استخدام البيانات الإحصائية التى تسجلها ادارة الجودة للمنتج فى مراحله المختلفة ( مثل عدد اخطاء الجودة الكلى فى المنتجات فى اليوم او الساعة - عدد الأخطاء فى كل منتج - عدد انواع الأخطاء فى كل منتج - عدد اخطاء كل قسم انتاجى - نسب اخطاء كل قسم الى كل الأقسام - ........) فى رفع الجودة عن طريق وضع البيانات فى صور مختلفة تناسبها كالجداول وخرائط الضبط وتحليلها للوقوف على اسباب انخفاض الجودة وعلاجها بداية من الأخطاء الكبيرة وتدريجيا الى الصغيرة 
2- التدرج فى التعرف على كل اسلوب احصائى وكيفية اظهاره وملائمته للبيانات عن غيره من الأساليب
وكيفية اخذ العينة . 
والله الموفق لكم فى دراستكم


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (25 سبتمبر 2005)

شكراً جزيلاً لك أخي محمد


----------



## salam (26 سبتمبر 2005)

*بالتوفيق*

 أتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك الصناعية وشد حيلك عشان تصير مهندس


----------



## salam (26 سبتمبر 2005)

طبعا اكيد بدنا نرحب فيك يا أخ باسم أهلا وسهلا فيك والمنتدى نور


----------



## ناوي علي صناعيه (27 سبتمبر 2005)

شكرا علي المعلومات وشجعتني كثير

انا حضرت سمنار للدكتور سراج يدرس في جامعه الملك عبد العزيز

 وإعطانه فكره وأعجبت بالهندسة الصناعية



بس دعاويكم اني أنقبل في ألجامعه لأنو صعب هادي الأيام انو احد يدخل الجامعه


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (28 سبتمبر 2005)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك 

و نحن لن نبخل عليك بما نستطيع تقديمه إن شاء الله


----------



## أيام الولـــــه (29 سبتمبر 2005)

*أنا أيام الوله جديدة على المنتدى وعندي استفسار*

السلام عليكم
أنا أيام الوله وحديدة على هذا المنتدى

عندي سؤال بسيط 
واتمنى انكم تجاوبوني 
وتجبرون بخاطري
أنا من الدوحة 
وأدرس في جاوعة قطر تأسيسي
وأبي أسألكم عن الهندسة الصناعية والنظم 
وش يعني هذا التخصص؟ وهل هو حلو؟ وهل المستقبل لهذا التخصص حلو ومضمون؟ وشنو نوع الشغل حق اللي عندهم هالشهادة؟
لأني بصراحة أفكر إني أصير مهندسة
وأتمنى انكم ما تتجاهلون سؤالي
وشكراً


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (29 سبتمبر 2005)

أختي الكريمة

هنالك الكثير من المواضيع تتعلق بتعريف الهندسة الصناعية على هذا المنتدى

أتمنى منك مراجعتها

منها مثبت (يعني موجود أول الصفحة)


----------



## الصمود (30 سبتمبر 2005)

الهندسه الصناغيه او هندسة الحياه كما تسمى حلوه وتهتم بالانتاج وكيفية زيادته باقل التكاليف ومواضيع السلامه في مواقع العمل 

اما اماكن العمل فهيه كثيره ومتنوعه فاي شرطه كبيره تحتاج مندس صناعي ولكن اذا كنت تحبي التخصص فخلي الشغل لبعدين 

وسلامتكم


----------



## محمد فوزى (2 أكتوبر 2005)

مرحبا بك اختى الكريمة واتمنى مزيد من الإطلاع على الموضوعات بالمنتدى والتواصل بعد ذلك


----------



## أيام الولـــــه (3 أكتوبر 2005)

أشكركم من كل قلبي أنا قريت الصفحة الأولى 

بس بعد الموضوع معقد بالنسبة لي
أتمنى الرد


----------



## محمد فوزى (5 أكتوبر 2005)

الأخت الكريمة: لابد لك من وضع هدف تسعين اليه من خلال عملك المستقبلى كمهندسة طالما اخترت هذا المجال . فطبيعة الحياه هى الحركة الدائمة ودور المهندس هام فى تسهيل حركة الحياة سواء كان تخصصه مدنى او ميكانيكى او كهربى او صناعى او كيميائى او اتصالات او أى تخصص آخر .... لذلك فوضع الهدف امامك بمعنى ماذا تحاولين ان تفيدى مجتمعك به ؟ اما التعقيد فى الموضوعات التى تتصفحيها فهو ناتج عن تعدد التخصصات فى كل موضوع بالإضافة لعدم وجود خلفية دراسية او عملية فى اى مجال حتى الآن فتمهلى وحددى هدفك ثم الدراسة لمجال التخصص بعد ذلك .. وبالتوفيق بإذن الله


----------



## naghi (6 أكتوبر 2005)

*رد على سوال المهندسة تقوى*

[grade=00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
drawGradient()

رد على سوالك لماذا يدرسون مواد power and Machines وما شابه ذلك اقول لك ان دور المهندس الصناعي ليس تماما كما ذكرت بل ان دوره اكبر بكثير وهو بالدرجة الاولى يجب ان يغهم الماكينة ومم تتكون وما هي وظيفة كل قطعة فيها و الهندسة الصناعية تتكون من هذه الاختصاصات الافرادية وكلها معا يجب ان يعرفها اي مهندس صناعي :
*Industrial Electronics*​*Physics*
*ServoMotor *
*




Mathematics*
*Automation Control*
*Pueumatics*
*Machinery and Transformers*
*



Electricity*
*Programmable Logic Controlers*
*Power Electronics*
*Stability Theory*
*Mechanics-Thermodynamics-Cynematics*

ومن الضروري طبعا معرفة كل مادة معرفة ممتازة ولاحقا ارتباط هذه المواد لتكون مكنة صناعية منتجة انتاج حسب المواصفات ووظيفة المهندس الصيانة والتعديل باضافة او ازالة اية مكونات ( في حال المكنة قديمة) لتؤدي احسن اداء مع اقل هدر مسموح وكلما زادت خبرته مع الالات كلما تطور واصبح مهندس انتاج واحيانا كثيرة المشكلة بالمكنات والانتاج لا تكون كهربائية او ميكانيكية او اكترونية بل تكون مشكلة تتعلق بتعيير المكنة كما يجب حسب ما خططت لها الشركة المصنعة وهنا دور المهندس الصناعي ولا يجب ابدا ان نستخف باية مادة ندرسها مع العلم ان لا احدا فينا سيعلم اين سيشتغل في المستقبل واية مادة سيحتاج اكثر من غيرها 
وفي النهاية ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت الحديث واضجرتكم ولكم مني اطيب التحيات لكل المهندسين والاعضاء والاداريين وانا على استعداد لاي سوال بهذا الاختصاص الذي اعمل فيه اكثر من ستة عشر سنة والذي احبه كثيرا.
المهندس حسام ناغي
اختصاص تحكم الي صناعي


----------



## أيام الولـــــه (9 أكتوبر 2005)

أشكرك أخوي المشرف محمد
أنا هدفي في الحياة إني أصير مهندسة 
وكل المجالات اللي تضمها الهندسة عندنا في الدوحة حلوة 
بس
*الهندسة الصناعية والنظم* لفتت انتباهي وأظن ان المواد اللي فيها حلوة
وحبيت اعرف وش نوعية المواد والدراسة في هذا التخصص عشان كذا سألت المنتدى عن هذا التخصص وانتوا نصحتوني اني اشوف الصفحة الاولى واقراها وبالفعل قريتها بس كلام المشاركين في هذا الموضوع معقد شوي وكل اللي فهمته انه وايد حلو وبامكان الانسان الطموح اللي يبغى يصير مهندس انه يدخله 
بس لين الحين الموضوع معقد


----------



## محمد فوزى (10 أكتوبر 2005)

هذه هى مواد الدراسة ومجالات العمل من خلال موضوع كتبه الاخ المهندس نور القدس
[*COLOR=DarkRed]برنامج الهندسة الصناعية والإدارية[/COLOR]*
تعد الهندسة الصناعية ولإدارية مجالا مهنيا واسعا يهتم بدراسة وتحليل وتصميم وإدارة النظم والعمليات المتكاملة لتنظيم الموارد الأساسية فى الإنتاج - البشر والمواد والمعدات والمعلومات - لتحقيق أهدام محددة. وقد أدى التزايد فى تعقيد المنظمات الصناعية والخدمية الحديثة وتأكيدها على الجودة وزيادة الفعالية والإنتاجية من خلال عمليات الأتمتة والحوسبة إلى زيادة الطلب على جيل جديد من خريجى الهندسة الصناعية. وعلى الرغم من أن هذا التخصص حديث نسبيا تطور على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية، إلا أنه قد أصبح بالفعل واحدا من أكبر المجالات الهندسية وأسرعها نموا.

دور المهندس الصناعى

إن أهم العوامل التى تدعم التنمية هى الدرجة التى يصل إليها التقدم فى الهندسة والتكنولوجيا. فالمهندسين هم البناه والفاعلين وصناع القرارات. وليس من مجال تتضح فيه هذه الحقيقة أكثر من الهندسة الصناعية. فالمهندسون الصناعيون اليوم هم المهندسين القادرين على تصميم وبناء والإشراف على وإدارة واستخدام النظم وتحقيق التكامل بين وظائفها. فالمهندس الصناعى يجمع بين قدرات المهندس والمدير. وهو يعتمد على المعرفة بالرياضيات وعلوم الهندسة الفيزيائية والفنية بالإضافة إلى الإدارة والعلوم السلوكية لكى يقوم بدوره فى حل المشكلات والإبداع والتصميم والتنسيق وإيجاد التكامل بين الأنظمة. ومن هنا يعمل المهندس الصناعى فى كافة مراحل العمليات الصناعية والصناعات الخدمية والوكالات الحكومية. فهو يقوم بتصميم وتنسيق التصميم فى المصنع والنظم التى تتضمن البشر والآلات ونظم تداول المواد الخام ونظم المعلومات والنظم التى يتم التحكم فيها باستخدام الحاسب ونظم الجرد. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإنه يقوم بتحليل التكاليف والجدوى الاقتصادية والقدرات والاحتياجات البشرية ومقاييس العمل والعمالة والنماذج الرياضية للنظم. وتوفر الخلفية والخبرة والتدريب للمهندس الصناعى معرفة واسعة بالمشاكل الصناعية.
فرص العمل للمهندسين الصناعيين
تقوم برامج الهندسة الصناعية بإعداد الخريجين للعمل فى كافة مراحل الهندسة الصناعية وتؤهلهم للقيام بغير ذلك من المهام الإدارية والفنية التى تتطلب خلفية هندسية وعلمية. ومن خلال الجمع بين دراسة أساسيات العلوم والرياضيات والهندسة والتصميم والإدارة وقواعد الجودة، فإن البرنامج يقدم خلفية فريدة من نوعها وأساسا سليما للتطور فى مجال العمل يستمر مدى الحياة فى ممارسة الهندسة والبحث أو الإدارة. وقد أدت التطورات الحديثة مثل الاهتمام المتزايد للصناعة بتصميم النظم ونظم المعلومات و CIS/CIM كلها أدت إلى تزايد إمكانية دخول المهندسين إلى مجال الإدارة. ويعرف البرنامج التدريبى الطلاب بطرق التفاعل والرقابة الكمية والكيفية. وفى الوقت الحالى يفوق الطلب على المهندسين الصناعيين المعروض، مما يؤكد أنه من المتوقع تزايد فرص العمل فى هذا المجال بشكل سريع فى المستقبل. وتشمل فرص العمل فى مجال الهندسة الصناعية نطاقا واسعا من المجالات تتضمن الصناعات الأساسية (مثل الحديد والصلب والأسمنت والبلاستيك والصناعات البتر وكيماوية)، والصناعات التحويلية (مثل المعدات والسيارات والأدوات المنزلية والصناعات الغذائية والطبية وغيرها من الصناعات المدنية والعسكرية) والخدمات الفنية وغير ذلك من المجالات الحكومية (مثل تخطيط القوة البشرية وتصميم النظم وتخطيط الاحتياجات...) 
هدف برنامج الهندسة الصناعية والإدارية
تأسس برنامج الهندسة الصناعية والإدارية فى الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحرى عام 1994 لإعداد خريجين للعمل فى العديد من المجالات. ويعدهم البرنامج للعمل فى الوظائف الفنية والإدارية التى تتطلب أسس سليمة لتطور مهنى يستمر طوال الحياة فى الهندسة ممارسة وبحثا وإدارة. وقد تم تصميم البرنامج بعناية وتحديثه ليتفق مع المعايير الهندسية الحديثة 2000 التى صدق عليها مجلس إدارة Accreditio Board for Engineering and Technology (ABET) فى أول نوفمبر 1997.
والهدف الأساسى للبرنامج هو إعداد خريج: 
• ليمتلك القدرة على تصميم وتطوير وتطبيق وتحسين النظم المتكاملة التى تضم البشر والمواد والمعلومات والآلات والطاقة. 
• يتفهم العلاقات الهندسية بين المهام الإدارية من تخطيط وتنظيم وقيادة ورقابة والجانب الإنسانى فى الإنتاج والبحث ومنظمات الخدمات. 
• يتفهم ويتمكن من التعامل مع تكامل نظم الإدارة فى سلسلة من البيئات التكنولوجية. وتقع مسئولية تحقيق هذا الهدف على هيئة التدريس المكونة من مهندسين على درجة عالية من الكفاءة والخبرة فى إدارة الهندسة والأنشطة التكنولوجية. 

 المنهج
يوفر المنهج قدرا كبيرا من المرونة فى اختيار المقررات، كما يوفر الأرضية الهندسية والعلمية اللازمة من خلال تتابع من المقررات فى الرياضيات والفيزياء والكيمياء والحاسب والعلوم الهندسية. وتصاحب تلك المقررات مقررات خاصة بالهندسة الصناعية تغطى مجالات هندسة التصنيع وتصميم المنشئات والإحصاء الهندسى وتحليل التكاليف الهندسية وإدارة العمليات والإنتاج وبحوث العمليات والرقابة على العمليات وقياس وتصميم العمل وهندسة العامل البشرى واستخدام الحاسب


----------



## عثمان منصور (10 أكتوبر 2005)

مائة رد علشان مهندسة و انا و جواب عن اسئلتي و لكن اهلا وسهلا و مرحبا و حياكم الله جميعا في ملتقى المهندسنن


----------



## أيام الولـــــه (13 أكتوبر 2005)

أشكرك أخوي المشرف على حرصك على افادتي بالمعلومات المتعلقة بالهندسة الصناعية
بس في شغلة وحدة أبغى أسألها من الموضوع السابق


وش المعنى من تخطيط القوى البشرية تصميم النظم وتخطيط الاحتياجات ؟


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 أكتوبر 2005)

تخطيط القوى البشرية : رأس مال أى مؤسسة او شركة مكون من عنصرين
1- عنصر مادى وهو المال 
2- عنصر بشرى وهو العمالة الماهرة ذات الكفاءة والقادرة على تحقيق اهداف المنشأة
ولابد من التخطيط الجيد لهذة العمالة ( القوى البشرية ) عند توظيفها بحيث يتوافر فيها متطلبات العملية الإنتاجية والإدارية 

تصميم النظم : وهو ان تقوم الشركة بوضع نظم ادارية ومعلوماتية لسرعة التحكم فى العملية الإدارية والإنتاجية مثل قاعدة بيانات العمال - نظام الأجور - نظام تبادل المعلومات بين الأقسام - نظام مراقبة الجودة

تخطيط الإحتياجات : وهو وضع نظام يحدد ما تحتاجه الشركة من مشتريات من المواد الداخلة فى الإنتاج 
عن طريق معرفة معدلات استهلاك المنتجات من كل مادة ومعرفة خطة المبيعات المطلوبة ومعرفة المخزون المتوافر حتى لا يتم شراء مستلزمات زائدة عن الحاجة فيتحقق اداء إقتصادى افضل


----------



## العربي غيور (19 أكتوبر 2005)

*عضوجديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوتي ارجو ان تقبلوا بي عضواً جديد في منتداكم الكر يم.


----------



## tayma (21 أكتوبر 2005)

انا انصحك بدخول الهندسة الصناعية فالدراسة فيها ممتعة ومتطورة باستمرار كما انها شاملة لمعظم انواع الهندسة وبالنسبة للشغل فمجالاتها واسعة تصلح للعمل في كل مكان ( مصانع, مدارس, مستشفى .......)


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (22 أكتوبر 2005)

_*10000 أهلاً و سهلاً بك

نورت المنتدى*_


----------



## العربي غيور (23 أكتوبر 2005)

الهندسة الصناعية تختص بدراسة الانظمة سواء كانت صناعية او خدميةبهدف رفع كفائتها.تعريف مختصر جدا 
الذي اريد قوله هو ان هذه الانظمة تستعمل مدخلات وهذه المدخلات قد تكون مكونات كهربائية لذلك حتى يتمكن المهندس الصناعي من دراسة هذا النظام جيدا والمساعدة في اتخاذ القرار المناسب ،وجب ان تكون لديه خلفية تساعده في فهم طبيعة هذه المكونات.
ولهذا يدرس المهندس الصناعي هذه المواد بالاضافة لبعض مواد الهندسة الميكانيكية.
طبعا نسيت ان ارحب بيك .....اهلا وسهلا بيك في المنتدى وانشالله اتكوني عضو فعال وتكوني اضافة حلوة للمنتدى....اهلا وسهلا .


----------



## م.توفيق (29 أكتوبر 2005)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم
اشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى ودى اهتمامهم بالهنسة بشكل عام والهندسة الصناعية بشكل خاص

دمتم سالمين
م.توفيق


----------



## محمد فوزى (1 نوفمبر 2005)

مرحبا بك اخى الكريم ونتمنى التواصل معنا بالأفكار والمواضيع المفيدة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أيام الولـــــه (9 نوفمبر 2005)

اشكر كل من رد على موضوعي
وبالفعل ساعدتوني على حسن الاختيار لاني بالفعل كنت محتارة 
بس ردودكم كانت الاجابه على تساؤلاتي
واشكركم مرة ثانية


----------



## المهندس 2006 (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*عضو جديد*

أرحب بجميع الأخوة في المنتدى.

وترقبوا كل جديد بإذن الله.

المهندس 2006


----------



## Genius Engineer (26 ديسمبر 2005)

أهلا وسهلا ب المهندس 2006


----------



## kmb (26 ديسمبر 2005)

نرحب بك أيها المهندس 2006




ونتطلع منك المشاركة والحوار والنقاش .. وكما وعدتنا بكل جديد








فحللت أهلاً .



. ووطأت سهلاً





​


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (3 يناير 2006)

أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً
أهلاً و سهلاً


----------



## ديما 2006 (3 يناير 2006)

مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا


----------



## محمد فوزى (4 يناير 2006)

اهلا ومرحبا بك اخى المهندس 2006 ونرجوا التواصل معنا دائما


----------



## ie_raied (31 يناير 2006)

*عضو جديد*

أهلا وسهلا بجميع أعضاء المنتدى

قسم الهندسة الصناعية
يشرفني الانضمام اليكم ومشاركتكم في جميع المواضيع

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (31 يناير 2006)

أهلا و سهلاً بك أخي رائد

الله يوفقك


----------



## فاديeng (31 يناير 2006)

*جديد*

مرحبا انا عضو جديد وانا طالب في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية احب ان اتعرف على زملائي المهندسين الصناعيين


----------



## مهاجر (31 يناير 2006)

*أرحب بك .... أهلاً بالمهندس فادي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأتمنى أن تقضي معنا وقت مليء بالعلم والفائدة ....:84:


----------



## palestinian-e (1 فبراير 2006)

*مشاركة جديدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أولا أعرف عن نفسي ...أنا طالبة هندسة صناعية –سنة خامسة من فلسطين ....

بصراحة ما كنت أتوقع أبدا أن أجد منتدى للهندسة الصناعية بهذا المستوى...

أثني على مسؤوليي المندى و على جميع الأعضاء و المشاركين فيه..

صدقا استفدت كثيرا ..... ويشرفني أن أكون من المشاركين فيه ...

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ....


----------



## kmb (1 فبراير 2006)

[frame=13 70] 

يسرني أن أكون أول المرحبين بك في هذا المنتدى .. ملتقى المهندسين  

ونتطلع إلى مشاركتك   فلا تبخلي علينا بها 


ثبّتكم الله .. يا أهل فلسطين

والسلام،،،
[/frame] ​


----------



## palestinian-e (1 فبراير 2006)

شكرا جزيلا kmb....على الرد و الاهتمام..
ان شاء الله سوف اتابع المنتدى و اشارك فيه ...


----------



## محمد فوزى (2 فبراير 2006)

مرحبا بك فى المنتدى وارجوا التواصل معنا بمواضيع جديدة او مشاريع تخرج او ابداء الرأى فى المشاركات وشكرا


----------



## محمد فوزى (2 فبراير 2006)

اهلا بك اخى رائد ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى وارجوا التواصل معنا دائما بالمشاركة او باضافة مواضيع جديدة


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (5 فبراير 2006)

ألف أهلا و سهلاً

مليون مرحباً


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (5 فبراير 2006)

يا أهلا و سهلا بحبايبنا بالأردنية

أخوك من جامعة النجاح


----------



## مالك (5 فبراير 2006)

إنشاء الله الفصل هاد بكون عندك بس ميكانيكا


----------



## salam (12 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أهلا وسهلا فيكي في هذا المنتدى بس انتي من وين من فلسطين


----------



## مسلم صناعي (13 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا وسهلاً بالأخت الكريمة 
سنة خامسة!!!! يعني على أبواب التخرج ....
ممكن نعرف اسم مشروع تخرجك... من باب عموم الفائدة في هذا المجال ... إذا تكرمت


وأخيراً أهلاً وألف مرحبا بأهل فلسطين


----------



## محمد راجي (14 فبراير 2006)

*هل تقبلوني مهندسا مبتدئا معكم...........؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يشرفني ويسعدني أن أكون فردا مستفيدا من هذا الموقع الذي شغفت به منذ أمد

ولكي تتضح الصورة جليا فأني ما زلت طالبا بكلية الهندسة الميكانيكية قسمالهندسة الصناعية بمعنى أنني ما زلت مبتدئا في هذا المجال وأتمنى من غخوتي واخواتي ذوي الخبرة أن يعينونا على هذا المجال - أعانهم الله في الدنيا وألآخره

وفي هذا المقام لا يسعني إلا أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل على القائمين على هذا الموقع

سائلا الله العلي القدير أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع وخاصة ولاة أمور الموقع

إنني أعيش في الجمهورية العربية السورية 
أدرس في جامعة حلب
السنة الأولى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
محبـــــــــــــ الراجي ـــــــــــــكم


----------



## palestinian-e (14 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا للجميع ...... ترحيب جميل جدا منكم ...*

محمد فوزي: شكرا للترحيب ان شاء الله احاول قدر الامكان المشاركة بمواضيع جديده....
eng-Lutfi : شكرا لك....
salam : شكرا لك ...أنا من نابلس. ....في جامعة النجاح تحديدا...
مسلم صناعي : شكرا لك ...ولا يهمك ...ان شاء الله سأكتب عن مشروعي التخرج بعد فترة...


----------



## محمد فوزى (15 فبراير 2006)

مرحبا بك اخى محمد الراجى ويسعدنا مشاركاتك واستفساراتك معنا


----------



## جاسر (15 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

اهـــلاً بك وســـهلاً 

الملتقى استفاد كثيراً من طلبة الهندسة

بارك الله فيك وفتح عليك 

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## الرضوان (15 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام أخي الراجي
لكن ما شاء الله عليك................(فهمت)
محبـــــــــــــ الرضوان ـــــــــــــكم


----------



## روميو (15 فبراير 2006)

*مهندس صناعي وحيد*

السلام عليكم جميعا هذي اول مشاركة حبيت اشكركم على هالموضيع المبشره بالفادة الكبير الي راح يكسبها الملتحق بالمنتدى افدتونى وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (15 فبراير 2006)

اشكرك اخي جاسر على هذا التفاعل منك والذي هوبحد ذاته نابع من قلبك لكي يتعلم الجميع
اشكر ك اشكرك اشكرك 
مع اطيب التحايا


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 فبراير 2006)

الاخ الكريم / شكرا لاطلاعك على موضوعات المنتدى ونتمنى استمرار مشاركاتك


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (16 فبراير 2006)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك

ما فشر تكون وحيد و إحنا هون


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (16 فبراير 2006)

أهلاً بك

لكننا نرجو أن تكون فرداً مفيداً و مستفيداً


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (17 فبراير 2006)

ارجو من الله ان اكون عند حسن الضن 
وجزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز
تحياتي الحاره


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 فبراير 2006)

أهلا وسهلا .............................


----------



## مهاجر (17 فبراير 2006)

*أهلاً وسهلاً ومرحباً...*

أهلاً بالأخ محمد راجي

أرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأتمنى أن تقضي معنا وقتاً مليء بالعلم والفائدة .... 

ننتظر مشاركاتك :84:


----------



## مسلم صناعي (19 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً بك أخ محمد راجي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ودعؤنا لك بدراسة موفقة وأن تصبح مستقبلاً مهندساً يخدم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## devaous (19 فبراير 2006)

*New joined*

:77: Hello . every one .
i'm a student in the department of industrial engineering, and i'm glad to join the fourm of arab engineers.
i hope i will help and u will help. 
and to bulid:12: our contries.Gold bless.


----------



## روميو (20 فبراير 2006)

انشا الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ونخدم الوطن العربي جمعا بالا تحاد والعمل الدئوبمع مرضات الله عزوجل


----------



## روميو (21 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا اختي ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: افيدينى بمشاريع التخرج المتاحه لكم في الجامعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ملك الهندسة (21 فبراير 2006)

يا هلا
يعني مع بعض بنفس القسم وبنفس الجامعة
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## laso (21 فبراير 2006)

Ahln Wa Sahln Ya Zameel Ana Kman Sanah 1 Mn Jordan


----------



## laso (21 فبراير 2006)

*mar7ba*

t7yatee zomala2ee 
ana m7md taiseer taleb handasa sena3ea fe aljam3a alhashmya areed an as2l 3n mjalat al3ml fe dol al5alej o 7dood al rateb w ay msa3da o5ra fe al derasa shakreeen lkm :68:


----------



## محمد فوزى (22 فبراير 2006)

اخى رجاء استخدام اللغة العربية او الانجليزية الصحيحة بدون اختزال


----------



## laso (22 فبراير 2006)

للاسف انا بطيء جدا عند الكتابه بالعربي


----------



## amer alkut (22 فبراير 2006)

*اعرفكم علي نفسي انا مشترك جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
اي جميع الاخوة الاعزاء من مشرفين ومستفيدين من خدمات هذا المنتدي الجليل,,,, اتقدم اليكم بخالص تحياتي وتمنياتي القلبية للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية.
بداية اعرفكم بنفسي انا مهندس عامر محمد عبدالله من ليبيا ,, اعمل في مجال الصناعة منذ اكثر 17 عاما واحمل شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية عام 2003 من جامعة بلغراد .
ارغب في التواصل معكم حتي تعم الفائدة
اجو ان القي القبول لديكم


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (22 فبراير 2006)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك أخي الكبير...

أتمنى أن تفيد تستفيد من منتدانا هذا...

و تفيد خاصة الصغننين من أمثالنا نحن الطلبة و تحيطنا علماً عن الهندسة الصناعية و تطبيقاتها بالسوق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (22 فبراير 2006)

*اهلا بـــــــــــــك*







اهلا اخي الكريم مهندس عامر محمد عبدالله 
واهلا بي كــــــل أهل لبيـــا الشقيق

اخوك محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
من مصر
هندسة التبريد التكيف
​


----------



## م.إسراء (22 فبراير 2006)

من الجامعة الإسلامية في - غزة نرسل احلى تحية لأهلنا في جامعة النجاح في نابلس
ونكون جدا سعداء بتواصلكم معنا -- 

Palestenian_e 
ملك الهندسة​
تشرفنا بمعرفتكم​
نتمنى ان تطلعونا على مشاريع التخرج لديكم
علنا نتمكن من الافادة و الاستفادة .......


----------



## Super Eng (22 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا فيكي 
وان شاء الله تفيدي وتستفيدي


----------



## laso (23 فبراير 2006)

you are welcome


----------



## laso (23 فبراير 2006)

hi. you are welcome here with us i am a student too. i am in the 1st year at hashemate uni amman jordan 


mohammed taiseer
laso


----------



## ملك الهندسة (23 فبراير 2006)

يا هلا بيك وبكل اعضاء منتدى المهندسين
انشاالله ناوي اكتب بس انا سنة رابعة
ما اخذت فكرة جيدة عن الموضوع


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (24 فبراير 2006)

Welcome..... My Dear

But tell us in which university u r studying


----------



## laso (26 فبراير 2006)

at hashemate uni az zarka- jordan .and i am living at amman near uni of jordan


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 فبراير 2006)

;ahlan feke,
hope you to keep sharing us with important subjects


----------



## فراس منصور (27 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا في منتداك أخي عامر

xxxxxxxxxx
رجاء عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني

المشرفة


----------



## علا (27 فبراير 2006)

اهلا بك استاذنا فى منتدانا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 فبراير 2006)

اهلا بيك]


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 فبراير 2006)

*مشاركة جديدة*

السلام عليكم

بسلم عالجميع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
و بشكر القائمين عمجهودهم............:12: 

انا سنة خامسة_جامعة النجاح الوطنية_فلسطين


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 فبراير 2006)

كل الصناعيين معك:77:


----------



## روميو (4 مارس 2006)

اهلا وسهلا فيك اتحفنى بمعلوماتك :77: :77: :19: :77: :77:


----------



## hamada (5 مارس 2006)

يا اهلا وسهلا بيك في منتداك
شرفت ونورت


----------



## hamada (5 مارس 2006)

يا هلا بيك 
انا محمد من فلسطين
بدرس في الجامعة الاسلامية مستوى رابع
وانا دوما تحت الخدمة ولا تتاخر في طلب اي شئ تريده
الجميع في هذا الملتقى نيساعد بعضنا البعض
شرفت ونورت الملتقى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم.........

شكرا جزيلا (روميو+hamada) على الترحيب...........:77: 

المنتدى رائع و بستفيد منه


but i'm working on my Graduation Project, so i'm busy this cource
:4:


----------



## dragoon1766 (8 مارس 2006)

​hi i am magdi mosa mech marine engineer libya


----------



## جرنان (14 مارس 2006)

أهلاين وسهلين أسفرت وأنورت......


----------



## روميو (15 مارس 2006)

نتشرف بكل المواضيع التى تحب تشارك بها في المنتدي يا استاذي العزيز........................... منك نكتسب العلم ونستفيد من تجاربكم الكثير في هذا المجال ................... اهلا وسهلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## روميو (15 مارس 2006)

من خلال المنتدى يمكن تستفيد اشياء كثيرة وكذالك مجال المناقشة مفتوح وهو فعال كثير وكذالك ممكن تفيد المشاركين في المنتدى من خلال تجاربك العملية والعلمية


----------



## روميو (15 مارس 2006)

انشأ الله نكون جميعا متعاونين من اجل النهوض بالوطن العربي والامة الاسلامية جمعا ..........امين افيدونى افادكم الله جميعا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 مارس 2006)

روميو قال:


> من خلال المنتدى يمكن تستفيد اشياء كثيرة وكذالك مجال المناقشة مفتوح وهو فعال كثير وكذالك ممكن تفيد المشاركين في المنتدى من خلال تجاربك العملية والعلمية




اكيد روميو المنتدى مفيد لمن اراد الاستفادة

ان شاء الله عندما انتهي من مشروعي سوف اطرحه لتعم الاستفادة

اشكرك على الاهتمام و المتابعة
الله يوفقك​


----------



## ياسمين احمد (16 أبريل 2006)

*انا اسمي ساره جديده في النتدي*

اتمناه انكو تقبلوني وترحبو بيا


----------



## mfathy (17 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا بكى ياسارة فى المنتدة الزميل محمد فتحى


----------



## محمد صبٌاح (17 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلا ...


----------



## السامي (17 أبريل 2006)

لن أرحب بك حتى تضيفي مشاركة كما وعدت في المقال الآخر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 أبريل 2006)

اهلا يا ستى , منورة والله


----------



## true feeling (18 أبريل 2006)

منوره ساره نقبلك وعلى روسنا


----------



## salman (18 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلا اخن ساره


لكن ليش : الاسم ساره والمعرف ياسمين احمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الدخيل (18 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## Genius Engineer (19 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلا ساره أو ياسمين


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (19 أبريل 2006)

*الى كل اعضاء النادي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي في الرحمن :
انا طالبة هندسة صناعية سنة ثانية واعشق جدا تخصصي واود ان اكون من الرائدين في هذا المجال , ولا اود ان اكون مجرد طالبة تعبر التخصص بتقديرات متواضعة وحسب بل اريد ان اكون من اؤلئك الذين يتركون اثرا وبصمة (اسأل الله الاخلاص) لا لشخصي انا بل لنترك انطباعا بل يقينا ان الانسان المسلم الملتزم (أسأل الله ان اكون منهم)قادر وفعال ومبدع في كل مجال يوضع فيه.
فيا اخوتي ,نحن في مجال (الهندسة)ابدع فيه قبلنا اناس اختارو ان يسخروه الى طريق الشهادة فلنجاهد نحن بتخصصنا الى طريق التميز والنجاح اعلا لراية الدين .
واقتناعا بكل ما سبق وايمانا مني به اود ان اطرح عليكم مشكلة اعانيها :
تقديري جيد جدا وانا لا ازال في سنتي الثانية وكل فصل الاحظ انه في نزول واخشي ان يسؤ زيادة,والسبب هو عدم القدره في الموازنه بين دراستي وامور اخري خصوصا اني اعيش بعيدا عن اهلي ,بالاضافة الى اني لا املك للان رؤيا واضحه عن كيفية دراسة مواد الهندسة باي اسلوب هي 
(((فاذا تكرمتم ان تزودوني باسلوب ناجح لحل تلك المشكلة)))
************ماى تفكروا انو معدلي سئ هو لا يزال جيد جدا ولكن لا اريد ان يكون غير ذلك********
وجزاكم المولى عني كل خير:82:


----------



## مهندس متفائل (19 أبريل 2006)

اختي العزيز تخصص الهندسة الصناعية تخصص لذيد ويختص بكل شئون حياتك ويحتاج الى وجود مجموعة من الطالبات معاك في نفس التخصص حيث ان التخصص به الكثير من الحوارات والمناقشات . لذا نصحتي الوحيدة لك هي البعد عن الملهيات والركيز على الدراسة والبعد عن الشلل الفاسدة


----------



## مهندس متفائل (19 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بك صديقة في المنتدى


----------



## ابوفهد (19 أبريل 2006)

اهلا وسهلاا ترحيب ضيف جديد مثلك


----------



## ابوفهد (19 أبريل 2006)

اريد البحث عن موضوع قديم في الموقع مع التحيه والاحترام


----------



## zageng (20 أبريل 2006)

أحب لك أختى هذا الحب للقسم وقد دعوت بالفعل إلى هذا الأمر فى مشاركتى (ما هو مستقبلنا كمهندسيين صناعيين ) ولكني بدأت أتفائل بالفعل الأن بسبب وجود العديد من الباحثيين حول مستقبلنا بالفعل


----------



## dragoon1766 (20 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا بكى ياسارة فى المنتدة


----------



## امير الإسلام (21 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا بك ياسارة عضوة جديدة فى المنتدى 
نتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك الجميلة 
اخوكى : امير الاسلام محمد


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (23 أبريل 2006)

أهلاً يا سارة

بس الاسم ياسمين أحمد ليش؟ تمويه يعني!


----------



## mohd karkote (24 أبريل 2006)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم 

انا عضو جديد في الهندسة الصناعية اتمنى ان اقدم ما يفيد الاعضاء والزوار في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

بالاضافة الى انني ساتطرق في المرات المقبلة بشكل اكبر عن work measurment & work design 


تقبلوو تحياتي وشكرا لكم


----------



## McMansouri (24 أبريل 2006)

*بسم الله ابدأ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

الإخوه الكرام اردت ان اعبر عن اعجابي الشديد بالموقع هذا
واردت ايضا ان اقدم نفسي لكم 

اخوكم في الله محمد المنصوري سوداني الجنسيه مقيم في الامارات
كنت ادرس في الجامعه الامريكيه في قبرص مجال هندسه صناعيه ولكن لم اكمل لأن المكان لم يناسبني

فأرجو منك الإفاده بجامعات تدرس هندسه صناعيه في دول عربيه او ان تخصصو صفحه عن الجامعات المختصه بالهندسه الصناعيه و اكون شاكر لكم

في امان الله


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (30 أبريل 2006)

*عاشقة الهندسه*

الاخت عاشقة الهندسه
ان حبك واخلاصك لهذا التخصص سيكون سبب النجاح والابداع 
واعلمي ان الاصرار علي التقدم هو بحد ذاته يعتبر بدايه النجاح
وكلمة مستحيل ضعي مقابلها سأحاول 
وكلمة لا اعرف ضعي مقابلها ساتعلم 
وكلمة صعب ضعي مقابلها سأجرب 
وهذة نصائح ستقود الي النجاح 
واتمني التوفيق للجميع:13:


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

أعتقد أختي أن تحاولي زيادة التركيز والتمعن خلال الدراسة مع العلم أن مشكلتك هي مشكلة عامة وأنا شخصيا أعاني منها ولكن بدأالوضع يتحسن بعد أن وصلت مستوي رابع


----------



## علاء محسن علي (30 أبريل 2006)

جلآظ÷آ،دجلأٌِدُ="00008لآ جج6347 008000 4لآ0082"دججٌِ’ُ="2 70" د مرحبتين ياساره او ياسمين ضاع علينا الاسم المهم هو ان نرى مشاركتك ياسوسو وتخصصك ماهو لو سمحت زززز علاء جظجٌِ’ُجظلأٌِدُجظلآظ÷آ،ددد


----------



## الحالم (5 مايو 2006)

اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وسهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (5 مايو 2006)

منورة المنتدى
المهم مشاركاتك الفعالة كى نستفيد


----------



## الرضوان (7 مايو 2006)

مرحبا وسهلا
وعسى أن تكوني خيرا منا
لأني بصراحه مقصر (لأني أود المشاركة ولكني قليل الخبره)


----------



## أبو عبود (8 مايو 2006)

أهلا وسهلا المنتدى منور


----------



## م.سعدي (8 مايو 2006)

صح انا بعرف انو لما كنا طلبه في هندسه صناعيه كنا ماغبين ومغلين الكليه بس بردو احنا في نفس الوقت اهل كرم وضيافه 
واحلا تحيه ليكي ونورتي المنتدى معي انو ما حد حياني انا لما دخلت بس تكرم عيونك
تحياتي


----------



## Smile (9 مايو 2006)

أهلا وسهلا أخت سارة


----------



## newton2006 (12 مايو 2006)

مرحب بك ياساره نتمني ان نري منك اجمل المشاركات


----------



## eng smsm (15 مايو 2006)

*هندسة صناعية جامعة الزقازيق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا اعضو جديد في المنتدي​
اسمي اسلام عبد الحميد 

الفرقة الثالثة قسم هندسة صناعية جامعة الزقازيق :55: 

,اتمني اني اقدم جديد للمنتدي 
​


----------



## العربي غيور (16 مايو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا نورت الملتقى وبتوفيق لجميع .


----------



## eng smsm (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا لردك يا عربي 

:67:


----------



## دسوقي (18 مايو 2006)

انا خريج هندسة الزقازيق (م انتاج ) ارحب بك


----------



## IE-EXPERT (25 مايو 2006)

*تحية لمحبي الهندسة الصناعية*

تحية للجميع في اول مشاركة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم

حياك الله ..... اهلا وسهلا
اتمنى لك الاستمرار بدخول الملتقى والمشاركة فيه

احترامي​


----------



## مغترب (26 مايو 2006)

مشكووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## Genius Engineer (27 مايو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## فتوح (1 يونيو 2006)

أهلا اسلام مرحب بك


----------



## makas11 (4 يونيو 2006)

Welcom & Best wishes for the future


----------



## udai (6 يونيو 2006)

hloo makas11


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

لك منا أيضا كل التقدير و الاحترام ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

أهلا بك و نتمنى لكي التوفيق


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (11 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء 
تحية طيبة
الرجاء توضيح المقررات التى تدرس فى قسم الهندسة الصناعية(المنهج).
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر.
يمكن المراسلة على:
abubakrmstf***********


----------



## newton2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

مرحب بك يا سارة ونرجو ان تستفيدي معنا


----------



## سالم محمد (14 يونيو 2006)

كيف حالك ياساره ممكن تاخذي *****ي هو salem_741 *************


----------



## الدولي (14 يونيو 2006)

اهلا ياسمين احمد( ساره)
ايا كنت ياسمين او ساره اهلا بك على طريق الخير


----------



## Mohamed Haleem (15 يونيو 2006)

اهلا بكى المنتدى نور وزاده سرور يا ساره يا ترى مهندسه ولا طالبه 0000؟


----------



## ابوفهد (15 يونيو 2006)

يامرحبابكم


----------



## ابوفهد (15 يونيو 2006)

اهلاين وسهلاين


----------



## ام الدانة (16 يونيو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا اختى العزيزة سوا كنت سارة او يا سمين 
مع تمنياتى لك با التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## زناتي (19 يونيو 2006)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## أبو عبود (22 يونيو 2006)

حياكي الله ياسارة:55:


----------



## دسوقي (22 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا بكى فى المنتدى
ارجو ان تستفيدى وتفيدى


----------



## ابا الحارث (2 يوليو 2006)

الاخت ساره 
منور المنتدى


----------



## mambo (13 يوليو 2006)

اهلا بيك معانا في المنتدي واتمني التوفيق لك وربنا يعينك مع عبد الفتاح


----------



## المهند2006 (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بالجميع أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى وان شاء الله أقدم لكم كل خير وأكون عضو فعال 
واكون من جد شخص منتج في الحياة وفي المنتدى لأني بالأول والأخير مهندس صناعي


----------



## massarawy (17 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

:55: :15: :13:


massarawy قال:


> السادة أعضاء هذا القسم
> شكرا على جهدكم العظيمة واتمنى من الله تعالى ان يوفقكم فيما هو خير
> انا وانتم ان شاء الله فى الجنه اجمعين


----------



## راشد حبيب الله (17 يوليو 2006)

سامي حسن من السودان عضو جديد 
اريد ان اتعرف على كل المهندسين العرب و ليس بعضهم 
طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيكا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

من جديد ارحب بكل الاعضاء ولو انني عاتبة على البعض ممن لم نره منذ فترة طويلة

اهلا وسهلا بكم مهندسينا الافاضل:77: .......سعيدة جدا بتواجدكم وخاصة الاعضاء الجدد الذين التزموا بالتعريف في هذا الموضوع وهم:

المهند2006
massarawy
راشد حبيب الله​
هيا شاركونا:79: 

احترامي


----------



## ههااييلل (17 يوليو 2006)

انا هايل من اليمن ادرس الهند سه الصناعيه الله الله المستعان اردت ان ادخل للمواقع الهندسةالعربيةفأحجبت هلمنكم منيساعني جزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## ههااييلل (17 يوليو 2006)

اخووووووووووووكم ان شااااااااااااااااااء الله هايل من اليمن يحيكم


----------



## المهند2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

حياك الله في المنتدى أخ هايل ونتمنى منك التفاعل مو زي بعض الناس وتحياتي


----------



## عماد الشيخي (18 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدى
( عماد الشيخي)


----------



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (20 يوليو 2006)

مساء الخير انا فهد من السعودية وعضو جديد 
ووووواتمنى اني اكون عند
حسن ظنكم..وان شاء الله مااحد يزعل مني ابدن
وتحياتي للجميع...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

ارحب باعضاء الجدد

ههااييلل اهلا بأهل اليمن جميعا
المهند2006 معك حق فهناك عتب على اعضاء كثر ان شاء الله سيكون منتدانا من اقوى المنتديات لكن مع الوقت 
عماد الشيخي نتمنى منك الاستمرار
مهندس صناعي 2007اهلا بك اخي فهد والله لا يجيب زعل


----------



## Dana_AM (20 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم

أنا طالبة بدرس الهندسة الصناعية في الأردن في "الجامعة الاردنية" سنة ثالثة
حابة أستفيد من هذا الموقع و اتعلم أكتر عن تخصصي

تحياتي للجميع
[/FRAME]


----------



## eng_eslam (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا عضوجديد فى اجمل قسم 
ارجو منكم التعاون معى

اخوكم الجديد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا بكم اعضاءنا الجدد:77: 

[BLINK]Dana_AM
eng_eslam[/BLINK]

واتمنى منكم ومن باقي الاعضاء الافادة والاستفادة .......واتمنى ان ارى تعاونكم وتشجيعكم حتى نستطيع ان نقدم الافضل

احترامي


----------



## eng_eslam (22 يوليو 2006)

iam in industrial ingineering 
in zgazig uni...... secondary stage(ESLAM AZAZY)
{NORT ELMONTDY}


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (22 يوليو 2006)

أهلاً و سهلاً بالجميع!


----------



## صناعية ولكن (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يعطيكم العافية على المنتدى الرائع والجميل انا المهندس فراس من فلسطين انا عضو غير جديد هنا لكن كنت غير نشيط بسبب انشغالي بالبحث عن عمل ولكن ساحاول ان اشارككم باكثر عدد من المواضيع في الايام القادمة لاني وجدت ان المنتدى هو من اهم السبل القادرة على تقوية المهندس الصناعي نظريا وعمليا لسد مشكلة عدم معرفة دور المهندس الصناعي في القطاعات الصناعية والخدماتية في الوطن العربي
والله يعطيكم العافية ولكم جزيل الشكر
مع تحياتي صناعية ولكن


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

eng_eslam اهلا ومرحبا بك  شرفتنا

صناعية ولكن معك حق وانا سعيدة جدا بعودتك  الله يوفقك بشغل كويس

نورتوا المنتدى


----------



## eng_eslam (25 يوليو 2006)

ربنا يوفقنا


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

مرحباً إسلام مرحباً فراس

شاركوا معنا ونريد مواضيعكم


----------



## khalil999 (26 يوليو 2006)

Salam alicum 
i am a new member in this forum but i am doing automation and control engineering, which i think is very close from manfucturing engineering!!l


----------



## المهندس عباده ناجي (27 يوليو 2006)

فرصه سعيده للتعرف على الجميع وان شاء الله سوف يكون هذا المنتدى منطلق جيد لمجال الهندسه الصناعيه على المستوى العالمي


----------



## مهندسة على الطريق (28 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا أنا جديدة على المنتدى 
كثير حابة أعرف عن تخصيصي انا سنة ثانية في جامعة العلوم والتكنولجيا في الأردن 
أن شاء الكل بستفيد


----------



## ملك الهندسة (29 يوليو 2006)

الهندسة الصناعية و باختصار هي احسن تخصص لانو المهندس الصناعي الناجح بيفهم بكل اشي


----------



## سلامة صناعية (31 يوليو 2006)

الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاته
إنني عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الجميل , وإن شاء الله يكون هناك تبادل للمعلومات فيما بيننا
والله الموفق إلى الطريق السديد
تحياتي لكم جميعا.


----------



## ابا الحارث (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى المميز 
اسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً مرحباً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة 

المهندس عبادة الناجي

مهندسة على الطريق

سلامة صناعية

أبا الحارث

مرحباً بكم جميعاً بيننا ونتمنى أن تسعدونا بمواضيعكم ومشاركاتكم
​


----------



## newton2006 (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا عضو جديد ونتمى ان نستفيد من هذا القسم


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً نيوتن وان شاء الله تجد هنا بغيتك

فتوح محمد


----------



## islam451 (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوكم في الله :
عبد الغني من الجزائر خريج جامعة باتنة في الميكانيك تخصص صيانة صناعية .

لي الشرف العظيم ان اشارك معكم في هذا المنتدى المتميز عن باقي المنتديات الاخر لما فيه من علم نافع و اسال الله العظيم ان يوفقنا لما فيه الخير لنخدم ديننا الحنيف بهذه العلوم التي تحتاج اليها امتنا الاسلامية في هذا الوقت .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

اهلا اهلا اخي عبد الغني وبكل اهل الجزائر:77: 

تسلم على كلامك ونتمنى تواصلك معنا

[BLINK]اهلا بالجميع[/BLINK] والله يرضى عليكم


----------



## alsoory (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا عضو جديد وأتمنى ان اكون أخ خفيف الظل على الجميع أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
قبل ان أعرف بنفسي أود أن اتشكر القائميين على هذا المنتدى الرائع الجميل المفيد وشهادة مجروحه بالمنتدى بس عن جد الله يعطيهم العافيه ويجزيهم الف خير

أنا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج أخر اختبار لي كان في 06\06\06
رقم مميز صح اتمنى اني اكون مميز في المنتدى 

تخرجت من جامعه الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن

لسه عاطل عن العمل 
ناوي اكمل ماجستير في أداره وهندسه التشييد

اسمي ولاء 
اذا حبيتوا تدلعوني دلعوني ب لوليش
شكرا ويعطيكم العافيه


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً عبد الغني مرحباً بالجزائر وأهل الجزائر

مرحباً لوليش واهلا وان شاء الله يكون العمل قريباً وبادر بالماجستير


----------



## indust_a (3 أغسطس 2006)

*صناعية للابد*

مرحبا 
يا اخوان انا محتاج حدا يفهمنى شو هيا الهندسة الصناعية 
وشو هيا مجالات عملها....

ويا ريت لو فى حدا فى الجامعة الاسلامية يحكيلى كيف الهندسة الصناعية فيها اذا كانو مبسوطين ولا لا


----------



## lioneng_2007 (7 أغسطس 2006)

*طالب جديد في الهندسة الصناعية*

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد جدا بوجودي معكم واشتراكي في المنتدى الرائع 
واتمنى من الله التوفيق لكم ولي في دراستي 
واتمنى كذلك ان تساعدوني في دراستي اذا استصعب عليا اي شي في المنهج
والله ولي التوفيق:12:


----------



## محمود عبد الجبار (11 أغسطس 2006)

هلا ومرحبا بيكم جميعا:55:


----------



## محمود عبد الجبار (11 أغسطس 2006)

_مساء الخير انا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج يسعدني ان اكو ضيفا لكم وان اتعلممعكم_


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (11 أغسطس 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فاليكن شعارنا هو( بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا )
نريد صناعة وطنية عربية بكل مقوماتها حتى نضع انفسنا على الخارطة الصناعية 
فاننا نملك كل مقومات الصناعة ولكن نصدرها للغرب ونستوردها جاهزة 
اليس هذا عار علينا 
اتمنى من كل اخوتي الصناعيين ان يثقوا بانهم قادرين ان ينهضوا بالصناعة الوطنية ويتذكروا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (انت على ثغرة من ثغر الاسلام فلا يؤتين من قبلك )
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
لقد اعانني لله على تصميم ماكنة لخراطة وصقل الكرة الحجرية وهذا منتوجها ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 
اخوكم عبد الناصر /ابن فلسطين
http://www.geocities.com/al3abda2001/balls/2.WMV


----------



## فتوح (11 أغسطس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأعزاء مرحباً بكم جميعاً
indust_a

lioneng_2007

محمود عبد الجبار

عبد الناصر 2006 وأهنيك على المخرطة زصدقت فيما قلت

نحب أن نرى مشاركاتكم وتفاعلكم ومواضيعكم

أخوكم فتوح محمد


----------



## م / محمود (12 أغسطس 2006)

*حديث التخرج*

السلام عليكم:55: 
اسمى محمود
مصرى 
حديث التخرج من الاكاديمية الحديثة من قسم هندسة الانتاج و تكنولوجيا التصنيع بتقدر جيد:15: 
ومشروع تخرج امتياز:12: 
طل ما اتمنا ان افيد المنتدى 
شكرا:77:


----------



## م .دويكات (17 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على الافادة الرائعة في هذا الموقع نتمنى ان نفيد ونستفيد 
اخوكم عبدالله دويكات /صناعي/فلسطين


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

مرحباً مهندس محمود 

مرحباً مهندس دويكات

أهلاً بكم بين أهلكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## ألمغربي (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
المغربي يحييكم ويقول ليكم واحدة واحدة (دارجية سودانية تعني خطوة بخطوة)لاني عضو جديد


----------



## المهندس ولد السعيد (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الكرام
أحيي كل المشرفين والأعضاء بل والزوار لهذا 
المنتدى الرائع والجيد والمفيد.

أنا مهندس جديد معكم من بلاد شنقيط (موريتانيا)
مهندس برمجيات حاسوب/ خريج جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا / وهران-الجزائر
أرجو أن أفيد وأستفيد وأن لا أكون ثقيل الظل عليكم.

تحياتي للجميع.
أخوكم/ م. ولد السعيد الشنقيطي​


----------



## ذكرى11 (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اكبر شكر*

انا مشاركة جديدة بهدا المنتدى واتمنى اني استفيد من خبرات و ثقافات الموجودين فيه و اتقدم باسمي واسم كل من استفاد من المواضيع المتعددة التي يقدمها النتدى بالشكر لكل المشرفين و المشاركين اصحاب المواضيع المميزة و جزاكم الله خيرا:77:


----------



## توتة توتة (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اولا ثانيا أشكركم على هذا المنتدى الجميل جدا وانا أخت لكم عضوة جديدة فى المنتدى احب ان اكون صديقة لكم واستفيد من خبراتكم العالية وارجو المساعدة بكل جديد حيث اننى مازلت طالبة وشكرا مقدما للجميع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا بكم جميعا وماشاء الله كل يوم ينضم الينا اخ او اخت جديدة ونلقى منهم القبول والرضى

ننتظر ان تفيدونا بما عنكم 


توتة توتة
المهندس ولد السعيد
ذكرى11
ألمغربي​
وارحب مرة اخرى بالاخوة الذين رحب بهم الاخ [BLINK]فتوح[/BLINK] ماشاء الله عليك مابتقصر والله الله يرضى عليك 


م .دويكات
البشمهندز محمود
عبد الناصر2006
محمود عبد الجبار
lioneng_2007
indust_a
alsoory​


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (18 أغسطس 2006)

حياكم الله اخوتي واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع
الله يعطيكوا العافية 
تنويه :انا لا اعمل في مجال الكمبيوتر انما انا صناعي حرفي 
متيقن اننا (بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا)
اخوكم عبد الناصر /ابن فلسطين


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا بك اخي عبد الناصر الله يرضى عليك 

بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا:20: صدقت


----------



## ISE_KFUPM (20 أغسطس 2006)

Hi every one
I am senior Industrial Engineering Student from King Fahad University of Petroleum and Minerals..
I am crazy about my major ...and i believe that i can add something to your forum...
Did i hear WELCOME ????​


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (20 أغسطس 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
[glow="ccff33"]( بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا )[/glow]
هذا اخوتي شعار جميل ولكن الاجمل هو تطبيقه ولن يشعر المرء بحقيقة هذا الشعار الا اذا قام بشيء كان يظن انه مستحيل 
ايها الاخوة لقد حولنا انفسنا الى مستهلكين وظننا اننا عبيدا لا يحق لنا التفكير فهزمنا انفسنا واصبحنا نتلقى كل شيء صالحا او طالحا 
اخوتي ما يحز في النفس ان ترى امة العلم والعمل مهزومة واهل الخنوع يتقدمون 
فاليحاول كل منكم ان يقدم ولو شيء بسيط حتى ننهض ونضع انفسنا ندا للامم ونقول لهم هذه عقيدتنا وهذا ديننا وهذه صناعتنا المفيدة المتقنه اللتي يرضاها الله ويتقبلها 
اخوكم عبد الناصر /ابن فلسطين


----------



## sky_tears (20 أغسطس 2006)

*الاتمة الصناعية*

السلام عليكم ..
أنا غيث من سوريا
أنا طالب جامعي أدرس الهندسة التقنية - قسم الاتمتة الصناعية 
اعتقد ان اختصاصي له علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية من ناحية الاتمتة لذلك فضلت المشاركة معكم ..
شكراً لكل من ساهم و شارك وساعد في بناء هذا الموقع لأننا فعلاً بحاجة لهكذا مواقع ....
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نورتونا اخوتي

 ISE_KFUPM طبعا يسرنا ان تنضم الينا ونرحب بك باعلى صوت
عبد الناصر2006 مرة اخرى ارحب بك واثني على كلامك القيم
اهلا sky_tears يشرفنا انضمامك الينا 

تحياتي


----------



## محمود مرزوق (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم محمود أحمد إبراهيم مرزوق

مصري

اجتزت العام الاعددي العام الماضي بتقدير جيّد جدا 82.7%

وكانت أفضل المواد التي أحبّها

الرسم والهندسة الوصفية 87% امتياز

هندسة الانتاج 83% جيد جدا

الميكانيكا 84.9% جيد جدا

البرمجة وحصلت فيها علي مقبول وهي المادة الوحيدة التي حصلت فيها علي مقبول ولكن لا أتعجب فقد حصلت علي 174 من 175 في رياضيات 1 مع انني لم اكن جيدا فيها

ويبدو ان التقديرات احيانا لا تعبّر عن الواقع

وأنا أحب قسم إنتاج وأفكّر فيه منذ أجازة الصف الثالث الاعدادي عندما قرات عنه في دليل كلية هندسة طنطا

وانا الآن إن شاء الله في الطريق للالتحاق بالفرقة الأولي هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي بجامعة المنصورة 

وتشرّفت بالتعرف علي حضراتكم وعلي منتداكم وأرجو ان افيد فيه أولا وأستفيد منه ثانيا إذ انني ألاحظ انه كنز من كنوز الهندسة في عالمنا العربي

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اخي محمود مرزوق...........ماشاءالله تقدير يرفع الراس واتمنى ان تواصل اجتهادك







ونحن تشرفنا بك معنا​


----------



## محمود مرزوق (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بل أنا من تشرّفت بالانضمام إليكم

وأرجو ان اقدّم ما ينفع أمتنا وديننا 

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ محمود أحمد إبراهيم مرزوق السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احببت ان اهنئك على اختيارك للهندسة الميكانيكية ادعو الله ان يوفقك فيها انها من المهن التي تساهم في رفعة الامة وتحررها من استعباد الغرب الحاقد 
اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والنجاح 
نصيحة : حاول ان تبتكر وتتقن عملك واعلم انك في جهاد والله يراقب 
اخوك عبد الناصر / ابن فلسطين


----------



## الرائع روعه (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم انا خريج جديد من جامعه قار يونس وانشاله تعم الافاده والاستفاده


----------



## محمود مرزوق (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم عبد الناصر 

بارك الله فيك والحمد لله فقد اخترت هذا القسم لعلي أتمكن من تقديم شئ لديني وامتي ووطني واهلي ونفسي

وفعلا قد ابتكرت جهاز لاستخحدام الشنيور في البرشمة

ولقد اخذ مني فترة طويلة جدا حوالي 10 ساعات

وما زلت في مرحلة التطوير لعلّي أصل لشئ مفيد

وأسال الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الرائع روعه (30 أغسطس 2006)

انا محمد حسن من ليبيا خريج جامعه قار يونس


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أغسطس 2006)

محمود مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الكريم عبد الناصر
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي محمود ممكن توضحلنا اكثر عن ابتكارك:20:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي محمد حسن شرفتنا والله وان شاءالله نراك دائما

والف مبروك التخرج :28:


----------



## محمود مرزوق (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته








هذه صورة مبسّطة قد توضّح الفكرة

يدخل الجزء المحتوي علي قلاووظ خارجي في القلب المحتوي علي قلاووظ داخلي

ويستمد القلب حركته الدورانية من موتور الشنيور

وتوجد ودنة لمنع القلب من الحركة الخطّية

وودنة تمنح الجزء الداخلي من الدوران

وتجاويف هذه الودنات في الغطاء

وبالنسبة لللقم الموجودة فهي مصممة بحيث تتقارب عندما تسحب للخلف

وذلك عن طريق ميلين احدهما في جسم اللقمة والاخر في الغطاء

واللقم تكون داخل الجزء المحتوي علي قلاووظ خارجي وتدخل كالسهم الموضّح

ولقد صممت نظام رجوع اوتوماتيكي وعرضته علي دكتور التصميم وعلي زملائي فلم يقتنعوا به وساغيّره إن شاء الله

واعتقد ان الفكرة التي في راسي الان اسهل بكثير من الفكرة التي كنت قد وضعتها

وعذرا لسوء الرسم فهذه امكانياتي الحالية

اما علي اللوحة فهذا شئ آخر والحمد لله

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (31 أغسطس 2006)

هاي انا ايمان و ان شاء الله بس ادخل الجامعة و تزيد خبرتي في المجال اشارك معكم في المنتدى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي الكريم محمود مرزوق هنيئا لك وكلنا نفتخر بك فهذه محاولات قد تقودك الى شيء كبير

ارجو ان تشارك بالرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28408

بانتظار نظام رجوع اوتوماتيكي :30: 

الله يوفقك ومشكور على سرعة ردك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 سبتمبر 2006)

النجمة الصغيرة قال:


> هاي انا ايمان و ان شاء الله بس ادخل الجامعة و تزيد خبرتي في المجال اشارك معكم في المنتدى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزتي ايمان سعيدة جدا بأنك شاركتينا وانصحك بالاستمرار بالملتقى ففيه كل ماتحتاجين اليه وستجدي اخوة واخوات على قدر كبير من الاحترام والعلم

الله يوفقك ونحن بانتظارك :84:


----------



## محمود مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخت الكريمة صناعة المعمار

شكرا لكم لردّكم الراقي وذوقكم العالي واطرائكم الجميل

وأتمني ان أكون عند حسن الظن

وهذه صورة لنظام الرجوع الاوتوماتيكي







وبالنسبة للنظام القديم فهو اصعب من ذلك ولكنّه غير مناسب ميكانيكيا 

اذ يعتمد علي استخدام يايات لتحريك الجزء المحتوي عي ذيل اللقم للامام 

وهذا ما لا يمكن الحصول عليه في ظل ضعف اليايات وقوة ربط القلاووظ 

ولكنّي وضعته لجهاز دوران في اتجاه واحد

اما هذا الجهاز فيدور في اتجاهين 

وعند الرجوع يعكس اتجاه الدوران 

فتتحرك اللقم للامام وتتباعد بفعل الميلين الموجودين في الامام 

ويتم طرد ذيل المسمار المقطوم بفعل الياي الموجود في قلب الجزء المحتوي علي ذيل اللقم

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جامعية (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إلي الشرف إني أشارك بهذا الملتقى الرائع و المفيد 
أشكر جهود كل العاملين على نجاحه 
أنا لسه برعم مهندسة , سنة أولى هندسة صناعية و إدارة نظم في جامعة قطر 
سلامي للجميع 
أختكم جامعية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختي العزيزة جامعية سعيدة جدا بك ويارب تستمري معنا


----------



## industryboy (3 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عدنا اليكم من جديد أخواني وأخواتي اعضاء المنتدى أتمنى منكم أن تقبلوني عضو من جديد بعد غياب سنتين ولكن أعدكم ان شاء الله بالكثير

أخوكم 
industryboy


----------



## خالدمصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2006)

:31: انا خالد مصطفى طالب بقسم الهندسة الكيمياء اكادمية الشروق عضوجديد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

industryboy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عدنا اليكم من جديد أخواني وأخواتي اعضاء المنتدى أتمنى منكم أن تقبلوني عضو من جديد بعد غياب سنتين ولكن أعدكم ان شاء الله بالكثير
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سعيدة جـــــــــــــــــــدا بعودت والله شرفتنا وبانتظار مشاركاتك






واسمك معروف لنا لكن اتمنى ان تخبرنا ماذا حصل معك بعد التخرج وماالمجال الذي عملت فيه؟؟؟

تحياتي​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

خالدمصطفى قال:


> :31: انا خالد مصطفى طالب بقسم الهندسة الكيمياء اكادمية الشروق عضوجديد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ياهلا والله اخي خالد.............اتمنى لك كل الاستفادة 






:77:​


----------



## industryboy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أشكرك جدا أختى المشرفة ( صناعة المعمار ) على الترحيب اللطيف ومرسي كتير وكلك ذوق على الوردة 

وأنا راح احط جهازي في المويه عشان أحافظ عليها .............. لوووووووووووول 

والحمد لله أني أتخرجت وكان يوم التخرج (قصد حفلت التخرج و بصراحة من أسعد وأجمل أيام حياتي وأروعها على الإطلاق . وحاليا أكمل الدراسات العليا درجة الماجستير في إدارة الجودة الشاملة
وأخطط أن أحصل على الدكتوراه في نفس المجال إن شاء الله تعالى .
وحاليا أعمل في إحدى الشركات الرائده في الشرق الأوسط والمملكة في مجال تصنيع الحديد بمختلف أنواعه بوظيفة مهندس تأكيد الجودة ( QA Eng ) ولله الحمد .
وبس هادي أخر أخباري وأتمنى أننا نكون كلنا من إدارة ومشرفين وأعضاء من رواد التغيير والتطوير للأفضل في مجالتنا وحياتنا ومجتمعاتنا وكذلك أمتنا العربية .

وشكرا .
أخوكم 
industryboy


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمدلله والله يحقق كل طموحاتك ومبروك على كل شيء يا  industryboy

واهلا مرة اخرى


----------



## ابو البكر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على محمد بن عبد الله النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين 
السلام عليكم مشرفين واعضاء وزوار ورحمته تعالى وبركاته 
امابعد 
اود ان اقدم نفسي بشئ من التواضع الذي هو الصفة التي احبها بما امن علي الله عز وجل 
انا العبد لله ابو البكر من سوريا من مدينة ابن الوليد سيف الله المسلول البطل المقداد 
الصحابي الجليل خالد بن الوليد مدينتي اسمها حمص هي احد اقدم المدن في العالم 
وهي ( عجوز ) بما يكفي لكي تحكي لنا تاريخ امتنا العربية من الالف الى الياء 
وسمعتها مرة تقول ( يا اولادي ويا احفادي لتظنوا انكم شعب ضعيف ومتخلف انتم من 
وضع اسس العلوم في العالم وانتم اول من كتب الابجدية وانتم من صنع الحضارات 
ومن حارب لاجل الحرية وانتم وانتم وانتم واضافة صحيح انكم منومون ومخدرون وتكادون 
ان تحولوا الى سلعة للغريب وللمتسلطين والمتسلطنين ولكن سوف تشرق الشمس بأذن الله عز وجل ) 
والحديث طويل لايتسع منتداكم الرائع لتساعه لامن صغره ولكن الحديث طويل يحتاج الى الامة العربية كلها وعلى مرة الزمان يجب ان يحفظوه ويرددوه .
اسف جدا للاطالة ولكن هذا طبعي الذي اكرهه وهو الثرثرة الزائدة 
انا اعمل في صناعة الرؤوس الماسية والاجزاء المعدنية الصلبة التي تستعمل لقص الحجر والرخام 
وتشكيل المعادن 
خبرتي لابأس بعا بموضوع السبائك ومعالجة المعادن 
وانا جاهز لاي خدمة واستطيع ان اقدمها لمنتداكم الجميل والمفيد باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى واحب ان اعرف بنفسي فأنا مهندس صناعي خريج 2006 جامعة الملك خالد بأبها تخرجت قبل ثلاثة اشهر ولم احصل على وظيفة ولا في امل لاني تقدمت على اكثر من 200 شركة عبر النت والمناوله اليدوية ولم يقبلني الا خمس شركات ولم تقبلني قبول نهائي بل عملت معي مقابلة شخصية وقالو ردد ياليل ما اطولك يعني ما في وظايف والان اعمل كمتدرب في مصع حديد بجدة براتب 3000 ريال فقط



فانصح جميع الطلاب عدم دخول هذا القسم وخاصة في هذي الجامعة الغير معترف بها 
ولكم ارق واجمل تحية:3:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اهلا مهندس ابو البكر وبالعكس كلامك جميل جدا واتمنى ان لاتبخل علينا بما عندك من علم واي شيء تحتاجه فنحن بالخدمة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألم الفرااااق هلا وغلا والف مبروك التخرج:30: 

واعتقد ان هذه الفترة انضم الينا عدد كبير من خريجي هذا العام وانا منهم  

لكن بالنسبة للعمل فلا تيأس وفترة 3 شهور قليلة جدا لغيرك ودائما توكل على الله وتفاءل والحمد لله تدريبك كويس جدا ان صممت على الاستفادة ... حاول ان تبقى على تواصل مع العمال وتتعلم كل شيء من الالف الى الياء

بالنسبة للتخصص فليس هو السبب قطعا فترى من كل التخصصات اشخاص وجدوا وظائف واشخاص لا

بالتوفيق


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك صناعة معمار على المواساه الطيفة واذا كانت فترة تلاتة اشهر قليلة اجل متى تبينا نتوظف 
والحمد لله على كل شىء بس الي قاهرني ان مديري هندي وشايف نفسة ويطالبني بتقارير يومية عن المصنع وانا مش هاضمه بس الله يعيني اقضى هذي الفترة وبعدها الله يسر امري وامر كل مسلم


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أناعضو جديد و إن شاء الله نستفيد منكم 
أنا طالب هندسة صناعية سنة رابعة
وإنشاء الله بتخرج قريباَ


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألم الفرااااق يا اخي الحياة صعبة والعمل ليس دائما كما نريد ورؤساؤنا يختلفون بطباعهم

وكل امرك لربك وان شاءالله مابصير الا كل خير  

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

عبدالله الرشدان اخي الفاضل اهلا ومرحبا بك والله يوفقك بكل امورك


----------



## industryboy (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أهلاوسهلا بك يا أخي عبدالله الرشدان وأن شاءالله تتخرج قريبا وتكون من الناجحين في الدراين .
وشكرا 
أخوك 
industryboy


----------



## م طـــارق (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أنا عضو جديد وهذي أول مشاركة لي !

أنا اسمي طارق الأزرقي من مدينة أبها في المملكة العربية السعودية
طالب في كلية الهندسة قسم الهندسة الصناعية بجامعة الملك خالد بأبها
للأسف دراستي تبدأ من بداية الفصل الدراسي الثاني للعام الحالي ..
عمري 19 سنة وأتمنى أن أستفيد من المهندسين الأعضاء ومن الخبرات المتواجدة من خلال هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع...

* أرجو أن تقبلوني كأخ صغير لكم وشكرا جزيلاً...


----------



## رهف القلب (3 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضوة جديدة و
ادرس هندسة صناعي في جامعه احدى دول الخليجية 
احب تخصصي كثيرا لكن من حولي يتذمرون لدخولي هذا التخصص
عشان كذا انا اعاني....................!!!!!!!!!! 
اتمنى تقبلوني عندكم 
رهوفة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م طـــارق اهلا اهلا والله 

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق بحياتك وان شاء الله سوف تستفيد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رهف القلب هلا وغلا حبيبتي 

الكثير غيرك عانى ولا يزال لكن طالما دخلت القسم عن رغبة وانت مقتنعة به والان سعيدة فلا تقفي عند كل كلمة تسمعينها خوفا من ان تصابي باليأس

ابق قوية والمستقبل زاهر ان شاء الله


----------



## hossammagor (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عضو بالمنتدى وارحب بالجميع وارجو الافاده والاستفاده


----------



## remy (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عضوة جديدة في الموقع
وفي القسم انا لسه اولي هندسه صناعيه 
هو مفيش بنات غيري في الموقع؟
اتمني تسعدوني بخبرتكوا
علشان اتفوق في القسم.
شكرا:56:


----------



## امير ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلا بى فى المنتدى
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
ورمضان كرييييييييييييييييييييييييم
وعاوز طلب


----------



## امير ابراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

عاوز كتب فى
electrical wire line
وشكر وعاوز منكم تعاون


----------



## م طـــارق (5 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلمين يالغالية ( صناعة المعمار ) شكرا لك
تحياتي للجميع وتحية خاصة لك..


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفتونا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

hossammagor هلا وغلا اخي الكريم نورتنا 

remy  هلا حبيبتي شرفتينا وطبعا في بنات وفي ازدياد ان شاءالله 

امير ابراهيم هلا اخي وكل عام وانت بألف خير ..عذرا لم افهم بالتحديد ماذا تريد؟

م طـــارق تسلم تسلم كلك ذوق ومرحبا مرة اخرى


----------



## أمجد (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد......
..........................
في السنة الرابعة في هندسة الإنتاج
وأتمنا الإفادة في هذا الملتقى
وتحياااااااتي للجميع ..


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلااااااااااااا وغلاااااااااا يا اخ امجد شرفتنا 

عقبال مانفرح بتخرجك :30:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (7 أكتوبر 2006)

merçi pour tous


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ياهلا امجد ان شاء الله نشوف مشاركتك ومنفعتك للجميع 


دمتم بخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اطلب العلم للجميع bienvenue  

والله شرفتنا اخي الكريم وعليكم السلام​


----------



## hamza22 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

*ممكن المساعده*

اهلا وسهلا بكم اخواني جميعا صراحه ان حبيت اشكر كل من ساهم وافاد في هذا الملتقى الاكثر من رائع وشاكين جهودكم المتميزه..
بصراحه انا سنه اولى هندسه ميكانيكيه وحبيت اعرف بس من ذوي الخبرات عن الهندسه الصناعيه لان بصراحه ان ابحث عن الفرص الاكثر توفرا في وطننا العربي بس ما عندي فكره كامله عن التخصوصات المطلوبه في مجال الهندسه
ارجو من من لديه فكره و يستطيع مساعدتي ان يقدم لي النصيحه و جزاكم الله الف خير
ممكن تراسلوني علي عنواني 
اخوكم حمزه من بريطانيا


----------



## رهف القلب (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك كثير صناعة المعمار على كلامج الحلوووووووووو


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
حياكم الله اهل الصناعي كلكم
اتمنى انكم تقبلوني معكم لأني بعشق الهندسه الصناعية بشكل مش طبيعي لدرجة يلاحظها كل الناس


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*هلا بالمهندسااااااات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عاشقة الهندسه هلااااا وغلااااااااا نورتي

بحاجة الى اشخاص مثلك عزيزتي 


رهف القلب تسلمي كلك ذوق واتمنى زوال اي معاناة:15:


----------



## توفيق الفيتورى (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*Libya*

اهلا ياشباب انا مهندس معمارى متخصص GRAPHICS متخرج من سنة لكن اشتغلت بمكاتب خاصة كثير وعتدى مجموعة اعمال محترمة من مدينة بنغازى اعزب العمر 38 سنة:60::19: عندى رغبة فى تجربة العمل بالخليج او اوروبا بريدى الالكترونى

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع البريد الخاص بالمشاركات....التواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيكي الخير صناعة المعمار على جهدك اللي بتبذليه واتمنى انه نوصل مع بعض الى غاية الهندسة الاسمى ونعمل مع بعض على .(اسلمت الهندسة)


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا وسهلا بأهل العمارة ..... تخصص جميل جدا واحبه واسمي يدل  

توفيق الفيتورى شرفتنا اخي واتمنى تواصلك معنا وفي قسم العمارة واتمنى ان نرى اعمال خاصة بك:20: 


تسلمي على ذوقك يا عاشقة الهندسة :84:


----------



## م.حلا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

:84: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :84: 

أختكم في الله م.حلا 

عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى 

بعدي طالبة في المستوى الرابع -هندسة صناعية 

أتمنى أن يقدرني الله على تقديم المفيد ...وأنا أستفيد منكم  

تحياتي :84:


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سعيدة جدا تقريبا كل يوم ينضم عضو جديد 

م.حلا هلاااااااا والف غلااااااااا:84: 

عقبال تخرجك :28:


----------



## م.حلا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بوركت عزيزتي صناعة المعمار  

:30: :30: وهلا بيك وميت هلا:30: :30: 

اللهم آمين يا رب (أتخرج يعني   )


----------



## توفيق الفيتورى (12 أكتوبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار عندى عمل على 3d max وين ممكن اعرض هذا العمل عليكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

توفيق الفيتورى هلا ومرحبا اخي تسلم يا طيب

يمكنك ان تطرحه بموضوع جديد ومنفصل 

بانتظارك:7:


----------



## توفيق الفيتورى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

اهلين صناعة المعمار اكيد حلوة لو كنت اسم على مسمى :d ابعتلك عمل مع المسج :16:


----------



## توفيق الفيتورى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجوكم لقيت اكثر من مسج بالايميل تبعى بس مكتوبة بفونت ماهو معرف عندى ارجو لكتابة بالانجليزى او تغيير الفونت بفونت معروف


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا م. توفيق على العمل وان شاء الله تتوفق بالعمل الذي ترغب به 

ارجو منك ان تزور ايضا منتدى العمارة والتخطيط وستستفيد من خبرات الاخوة وتفيدهم بخبرتك:30: 

بالنسبة للمشكلة فهي بالكود اختار العربي :31:


----------



## هبه1 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا بشكركم انكم مهتمين بقسم صناعيه لانى بحب القسم ده وانا طالبه فى هذا القسم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلا يا اخت هبة والف شكر على ذوقك  

اتمنى تواصلك وتواصل باقي الاخوة حتى تشجعونا دائما على المزيد :55:


----------



## Abu_Taha (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا عضو جديد " أبو طه " بتمنى انكم تقبلوني بمنتداكم وما تبخلو علينا بمواضيعكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بتشرفنا والله يا ابو طه وكل عام وأنتم بخير  

نحن لن نبخل ان شاء الله وأتمنى من الجميع أن لايبخلو أيضا

زكاة العلم نشره​


----------



## فن الهندسه (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الللللله وبركاته
انا فن الهندسه
زميلكم من السعوديه
انشاء اللله نستفيد من بعض ونواكب التطور في ظل العروبه...
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير اخ محمد عبد الرحمن على كلامك المهندس
وارجو الكريم ان يعينيي على رفع راية الحق بتوقيع هندسي كما اعلاها من قبل الشهيد المهندس يحيى عياش وغيره من شهداء الهندسة 
أنالنا الله ما نالوه
:59:


----------



## Muna_S (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااي*

مرحبا للكل انا عضو جديدة عندكم وبتمنى انكم ترحبو فيي:75:


----------



## industrial heart (17 أكتوبر 2006)

مراحب يا مهندسينا 

انا قلب الهندسة الصناعية عضو جديد

من سلطنة عمان 

اتمنى الاستافده من هذا المنتدى والرقي كمهندسين صناعييين 


وحياااااااااااااااااكم الله


----------



## صناعي نجد (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم المولى عز وجل​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*صناعي نجد*عضو جديد..أهدي أولا إعجابي لهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع..
وأتمنى أن أكون عضو فعال أفيد وأستفيد.
تحياتي،،​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فن الهندسه اهلا وسهلا اخي وطبعا اؤيدك فنحن لانريد أن نكون مهندسين بالاسم فقط

عاشقة الهندسه هلا أختي لكن من تخاطبين :81: ؟ الله يوفقك يارب

Muna_S هلا وغلا حبيبتي نورتي

industrial heart اسمك جميل وقوي :5: تابع معنا

صناعي نجد الحمد لله أن المنتدى نال اعجابك وأتمنى ان كان عند مقترحات للتطوير ان تشاركنا في صندوق الاقتراحات فالمنتدى منتداكم ومانسعى اليه هو ان تجدوا ضالتكم هنا 


شرفتوووووووووووووونا    ​


----------



## يوسف غضنفري (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخوكم العضو الجديد يوسف غضنفري من الكويت 

تخصص في هندسة الحماية من الحريق 

لم اشاهد قسم غير قسم الهندسة الصناعية الذي فيه مواضيع لها علاقة بالسلامة والحماية من الحريق ... لذا اردت الانضمام الى هذا المنتدى وبالاخص الى هذا القسم لعلي اجد فيه ما استفيد من مشاركة الأخوة والأخوات الكرام وكذلك افادتهم بعون من الله ...

ارجوا ان تقبلوني عضوا لديكم

تحياتي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يوسف غضنفري هلا وغلا بتشرفنا 

وبالنسبة للسلامة ان شاء الله ستجد المزيد والمتميز الفترة القادمة 

تواصل معنا


----------



## م.ابويحيى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*عضو جديد ويرغب بالانضمام اليكم*

_*اولا كل عام وانتوا بخير 

ثانيا بليز اقبلوني عضو بينكم وان شاء استفيد وافيد 

ولكم خالص شكري 
*_​


----------



## فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي المهندس يحيى 
كل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
مرحباً بك معنا وأهلاً بك وإن شاء الله تجد لك بيننا أخوة لك يستفيدون منك ويفيدوك


----------



## م.ابويحيى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

فتوح قال:


> أخي المهندس يحيى
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم
> مرحباً بك معنا وأهلاً بك وإن شاء الله تجد لك بيننا أخوة لك يستفيدون منك ويفيدوك



_*مشكور مشرفنا الفاضل فتوح على الترحيب وانا ابويحيى ولست يحيى وكل عام وانتم بخير 
*_​ :68:


----------



## اشرف فتحى (23 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير جميع الاخوة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم 
اشرف فتحى ( فنى اجهزة )


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م.ابويحيى وانا ارحب بك معنا ......عيد سعيد ينعاد عليك بالخيرات والمسرات

اشرف فتحى تقبل الله منا ومنكم وعيد مبارك اعادة الله بالصحة والبركات


شرفتونا


----------



## ابوهمام المحسني (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*يعلم الله كم كانت فرحتي بهذا المنتدى........هل من مرحب*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخواني الكرام...انا عضو...جديد في هذا المنتدى....فرحت به كثيرا...لانني وجدت ضالتي....فانا مهندس صناعي اعمل في شركه كريسلر الامريكيه.... ولي هدف هو ان اجد عمل في بلد عربي.....بالاخص في بلاد الخليج.....مؤهلاتي كالتالي: بكلريوس في هندسه الكهرباء والكمبيوتر، ماجستير في هندسه الكهرباء.... على وشك انهاء الماجستير الثاني في هندسه الصناعه ... وعندي خبره في مجال هندسه الصناعه.......من خلال هذا المنتدى باذنه تعالى ساجد ما اريد...هذا اولا...ثانيا.... ساقوي.... مصطلحاتي بالعربيه.......والله الموفق.......ابوهمام


----------



## محمد فوزى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا بك اخى الكريم وارجوا لك التوفيق فى تحقيق املك ونرجوا التواصل دائما


----------



## ماهر كامل (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا بك فى نيل الصناعية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا اهلا وفرحتنا اكبر والله يا م. ابوهمام وكلنا نرحب ماشاء الله الله يبارك بعلمك ولاتبخل علينا

تسلم على ذوقك وان شاء الله تجد ضالتك هنا

ان كنت تبحث عن فرصة للعمل فيوجد قسم خاص بالاعلانات والتوظيف  على الرابط التالي والمصداقية عالية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=43

اتمنى ان تتواصل معنا وسيتم نقل الموضوع الى الموضوع الخاص بالتعارف والترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد

تحياتي


----------



## ابوهمام المحسني (1 نوفمبر 2006)

محمد فوزى قال:


> مرحبا بك اخى الكريم وارجوا لك التوفيق فى تحقيق املك ونرجوا التواصل دائما


 
الاخ الفاضل محمد فوزي..اشكرك على ترحيبك... وارجو من الله لي ولك التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والاخره.........وان شاء الله نكون على تواصل


----------



## ابوهمام المحسني (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ماهر كامل قال:


> مرحبا بك فى نيل الصناعية


 

الاخ ماهر شكرا لك اخي الفاضل....ارض مصر اصهار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم....اتمنا ان اجد عملا قريبا ... من بقيه اهل الحديث.......الشيخ ابي اسحاق الحويني....... فنستفيد دنيا واخره...شكرا لك مره اخرى...


----------



## ابوهمام المحسني (1 نوفمبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اهلا اهلا وفرحتنا اكبر والله يا م. ابوهمام وكلنا نرحب ماشاء الله الله يبارك بعلمك ولاتبخل علينا
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم اختي الكريمه....اشكرك من الاعماق...على هذه الحفاوه... وعلى هذ الكرم...ويعلم الله كم انا جاد.... في مسالة البحث عن عمل...حتى احافظ على ديني واولادي من الانحراف..... فلك مني كل شكر وتقدير...ابوهمام


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذا الموقع رائع جدا جدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​كل عام والجميع بخير بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك 

بالطبع العبد لله مشترك جديد وإن شاء الله أفيد واستفيد وبالطبع الاستفادة في هذا الموقع رائعة جدا

جدا بارك الله في المشرفين والاعضاء المشاركين وشكرا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ابوهمام المحسني الله يعطيك على قدر نيتك الطيبة يا اخي الفاضل ويوفقك بالعمل والحفاظ على اسرتك 

مجنون ليبيا شرفتنا والف مرحبا وانت بألف خير  لكن لم تعرفنا هل انت طالب ام تعمل؟

الله يكرمكم:30:


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الإسم :نوار
اللقب : طالبي
الجنسية : جزائري
السن : 32
دبلوم : مهندس ميكنيك , تخصص انشاء مكانيكي
خبرة العمل :
2 سنة في مشاريع توزيع الغاز داخل المدن , دراسة و تنفيذ
2 سنة في متابعة مشاريع مصانع البترول والغاز 
3 سنوات خبرة في تسيير صيانة المعدات و الأ لات الخاصة بخدمات ابار البترول و الغاز 
منها 
2 سنة لوضع برناج CMMS
CMMS : computerized maintenance management system


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف الحال يا اختي المشرفة :
صناعة امعمار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هلاااااا وغلااااااااااا بأهل الجزائر شرفتنا اخ م. نوار ماشاء الله الله يبارك بعلمك وعملك

الحمدلله انا بخير

الحمدلله اننا عند حسن الظن والله يقدرنا على المزيد

تشرفنا


----------



## فتوح (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحباً مرحباً*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً بالأخ nouar وإن شاء الله تجد لك أخوة هنا ويكون هذا الصرح مساعدأ لك في أعمالك ونستفيد من خبراتك المباركة بسم الله ماشاء الله.


----------



## خبير.ص (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الترحيب 
الأخت : صناعة المعمار 
الأخ : فتوح


----------



## آلاء أحمد (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذه أول رسالة لي على الموقع وأتمنى أن أشارك معكم ,ان تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## تجهله (8 نوفمبر 2006)

:69: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طبعا انا عضو جديد في قسم الهندسة الصناعية اسمي المدني


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اختي الاء هلا وغلا والله حبيبتي شرفتينا  

تجهله  وطبعااااااااااااا تنورنا ونرحب بك ​


----------



## industrial heart (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووور اختي صناعة المعمار وانشا الله بكون متواجد معاكم اكثر


----------



## miss white (15 نوفمبر 2006)

:55: مرحباااااااااااا

اختكم طالبه في الهندسه الصناعيه مرحله اخير

وانا في قمه الاستعداد لالتهام هدي السنه :2: ههههههههههه
حتى اخلص واتخرج 
ههههههههههههههههه

بس شكلي راح :3: من التعب وشغل المشروع 
ههههههههه

ادعولي بالتوفيق

ورحبو بيه وشجعوني :15: 


سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
:55:


----------



## aborebayee (15 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم عضو جديد وارجو عدم تكرار كلمة عضو جدا من غير سؤال


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*مليون مرحبا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

miss white يا هلا والف مرحبا بك عزيزتي نورتينا ......شدي حيلك وعقبال التخرج

industrial heart كلك ذوق يا أخي اهلا مرة أخرى

*يا جماعة في ناس بتوعدنا تتواصل معنا ولكن......................:81: اذا قصرنا معكم احكولنا احنا ديموقراطيين  
بانتظار الجميع*​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 نوفمبر 2006)

aborebayee قال:


> نعم عضو جديد وارجو عدم تكرار كلمة عضو جدا من غير سؤال



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

aborebayeeاهلا ومرحبا أخي لم هالعصبية ؟ :80: أنظر لسرعة الاستجابة , هل أعجبك ؟

أنظر الى الألقاب هنا وفي منتديات أخرى.........

شرفتنا وأشكرك على حرصك


----------



## miss white (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحباااااااااااااا

شو التعصيب بسببي

؟؟؟؟؟

but why
???????????

شكرااا عزيزتي صناعه المعماااااااااار
تسلميلي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

miss white لا حبيبتي لا طبعا ليس بسببك 

الأخ الفاضل aborebayee كان عنده اعتراض على كلمة معينة :19: وطلب عدم السؤال :61: وان شاء الله مافي تعصيب 

شرفتــــــــــــــــــونا


----------



## miss white (15 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب الحمد لله

بس اجت بوجهي ومافهمت شو اللي صار

مشكووووووووووووورة حبيبتي


----------



## khaledgi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

_السلام عليكم _​في الحقيقه هي اول مشاركه لي في منتدى المهندسين و كان دخولي مباشرة الى منتدى الهندسه الصناعيه كوني طالب في هذا الاخصاص.
امل ان يكون هذا المنتدى نافعا للجميع


​:77:​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 ديسمبر 2006)

khaledgi قال:


> _السلام عليكم _​في الحقيقه هي اول مشاركه لي في منتدى المهندسين و كان دخولي مباشرة الى منتدى الهندسه الصناعيه كوني طالب في هذا الاخصاص.
> امل ان يكون هذا المنتدى نافعا للجميع
> 
> 
> ​:77:​



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياك الله شرفتنا وان شاء الله يكون المنتدى عند حسن الظن دائما  

اهـــــــــــــــلا و ســـــــــــــــهلا​


----------



## al-shohaimi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

هلا وسهلا ومراحب بيك ان شاء الله الواحد يفيد الثاني ونظل صناعيون ... هندسة الحياة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

al-shohaimi أهلا ومرحبا بك شرفتنا  

هندسة الحياة وصف جميل:30:​


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته
انا منضم جديد فى المنتدى واود ان اشكر كل القائمين على جعله مفيد بهذه الدرجه واتمنى المزيد
ENG ABDO
:55:​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عذرا منك أخي الفاضل م. عبدو .... تأخير غير مقصود 

مليون مرحبا بك :30: 

أين باقي الأخوة؟؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## مراعي (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بالخير 

مراعي

ان شاء الله نتمى الاستفادة والافادة​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


مراعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بالخير
> 
> ...




شرفتنـــــــــــــــــا أهلا وسهلا أخي

الله يسعد كل أوقاتك:7:​


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

انا remy واريد ان اعتذر من الجميع علي ابتعادي عن المنتدي الفترة الماضية ولكنني عدت مرة اخري فهل تقبلوني معكم واعتذار خاص لصانعة المعمار


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 فبراير 2007)

*سررت بعودتك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نقبل بشرط لا تتكرر الغيبة :78: 

يا هلا عزيزتي remy طبعا نرحب ونص, كيف دراستك؟

لكن عتبنا على باقي طلاب جامعة الزقازيق , غابوا فترة طويلة ​


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اسمي محمد صراحة انا مهندس كيميائي بس بكل صراحة اجد نفسي اكثر هنا بالصناعية وبثق بأعضائها و مشرفيها وبخص الاخت صناعة المعمار والأخوة الأفاضل 

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 فبراير 2007)

*مرحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياك الله أخي م. محمد وهذا شرف لنا والمنتدى بأعضائه الكرام فعلا ماشاء الله عليكم جميعا
تواجدكم المستمر يشجعنا للعمل وانتم تستاهلون كل خير:31: 

اتمنى أن نبق عند حسن الظن والثقة التي اعطتمونا اياها ​


----------



## CASPER (12 فبراير 2007)

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم 

بصراحة أنا عضو جديد وكلي شرف بإنضمامي لكم 
وشكراً


----------



## remy (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا صانعة المعمار وأنشاء الله لن أغيب مرة أخري
وبالنسبة لدرستي فهي كويسة الحمد لله


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 فبراير 2007)

*هلا وغلا*



CASPER قال:


> سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
> 
> بصراحة أنا عضو جديد وكلي شرف بإنضمامي لكم
> وشكراً



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

CASPER الشرف لنا أخي الف مرحبا 

remy الله يسعدك أختي  ​


----------



## abu_haneen (13 فبراير 2007)

عبد الرقيب عبد الله 
حاليا ادرس ماجستير هندسه صناعيه في ايراان 
وقريبا تعرفت علي هذا المنتدي ارجو من الله اننا نستفيد من بعض 
حاليا عندي رساله التخرج وموضوع الرساله ( تقييم اداء الجامعات العلميه بالا ستفاده من مدل Dea
اتمنى من الله العلي العزيز انكم تشاركونا في هذا الموضوع وأحب اتعرف علي مهندسين صناعيين 
لتبادل الخبرات .............. وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح 
ومانيل المطالب بالتمني .................... ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا


----------



## mn_mn_mn0 (15 فبراير 2007)

*مهندس كونرول تخصص مصانع بلاستيك*

السلام عليكم

انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى
وارحب بجميع المشرفين والاعضاء

مهندس كهرباء كونترول تخصص مصانع بلاستيك
خاصه ماكينات الحقن 
وايضا صناعه عبوات الpet

ابحث عن شركه صناعيه فى هذا المجال

ولكم جزيل الشكر

وانا فى انتظار اى استفسار او رد


----------



## ابن عبدالمحسن (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم ابن عبدالمحسن 
طالب في كلية الهندسة .. جامعة الملك سعود " هارفارد السعودية " ... اتمنى الاستفادة والافادة في هذا الموقع العريق ... 
تمنياتي للجميع بالنجاح


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (17 فبراير 2007)

في اي مهندس صناعي مقيم في جدة انا بشتغل في جدة وحاب اتعرف على أصدقاء جدد لاني من خارج جدة ولي اكتر من خمسة اشهر ولا اعرف احد


----------



## Abu_Taha (18 فبراير 2007)

احلى عالم واحلى مهندسن واحلى ملتقى


----------



## روميو (18 فبراير 2007)

اهلا وسهلا بكم جميعا ........................اتأسف لاني انقطعت لفترة طويله.......وذالك لنشغالي بمواضيع مهمه حالت دون مشاركتي في هذا المنتدى المعرفي ومعكم ايه المبدعين بمعنى الكلمة(الابداع) ............وهذي المرة بطلع بوجه ثاني وافيدكم انشالله.............انا جاي بقوة بقوة ............................بالتوفيق للجميع لا تنسونا من دعائكم الخالص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

abu_haneen تشرفنا أخي أتمنى لك التوفيق والتواصل معنا

mn_mn_mn0 مرحبا مرحبا بك نحن نفخر بوجود الأخ محمود وكان قد أعطى دورة في ماكينات حقن البلاستيك على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36399

وسيكون هناك معرض اذا انت من مصر( 8 مارس الى 11 مارس ):

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44190

_________

ابن عبدالمحسن حياك الله تواصل معنا واجتهد في دراستك وعقبال تخرجك 
_________

ألم الفرااااق اتمنى ان تجد ماتريد ولك كل الاحترام

_________

Abu_Taha كلك ذوق والله الف مرحبا بك 
_________

روميو اهلا بعودتك لا داعي للاعتذار المهم رجعت وان شاء الله بقوة كما قلت بانتظارك يا أخي

 

 
هلااااااااااا وغلاااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 أبريل 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نجدد الترحيب بالجميع 

أهلا و سهلا​_​


----------



## الكرمي الصيدلي (21 أبريل 2007)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته,,,,
انا عضو جديد .. سلامي للجميع .. 
واتمنى ان يكون منتدى خير وبركه مع الاخوان والاخوات ..
وشكرا
الكرمي الصيدلي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أبريل 2007)

*مرحبا بك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكرمي الصيدلي

الله يسمع منك ويعم الخير عالجميع ​


----------



## الكرمي الصيدلي (22 أبريل 2007)

*شكر على الترحيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكر عام للجميع , وخاص للمشرفه ( صناعه المعمار ) ولكل من شارك على انجاح هذا المنتدى
وانشاء الله سنكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ..
الكرمي الصيدلي.....
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (6 مايو 2007)

*اهلا بكم*

نجدد الترحيب بالذين انضموا حديثا الى المنتدى، دعونا نتعرف اليكم
  و لا تنسوا ان تطلعوا على بعض المواضيع المهمة مثل  

*قــــــــــــــــــــــوانين المــــــــــــــــــــــنتدى*

*و *

*فهرس بمواضيع الهندسة الصناعية مرتبة على حسب التخصص

*
*حتى تستطيعوا الحصول على ما تريدون بكل يسر *​


----------



## الكرمي الصيدلي (6 مايو 2007)

*مسا الورد*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

سلام لجميع اعضاء المنتدى .... والله يسعدكم على الحكي الحلو هاد ...
وربنا يخليكم ويزيد مواضيعكم

حبيبي صناعي1

الكرمي الصيدلي


----------



## بنت المملكة (6 مايو 2007)

*اهلاً وسهلاً بالجميع*

السلام عليكم .............
كمان انا عضوه جديده هنا ....
احب انضم لكم ..وان شالله تعم الفائده للجميع...
وبالتوفيق لنا جميعا..........:13:


----------



## صناعي1 (7 مايو 2007)

اهلا و سهلا بالكرمي الصيدلي و بك بنت المملكة و نسعد بتواجدكم و مشاركتكم معنا في المنتدى
:77:
​


----------



## miss-engineer (7 مايو 2007)

مرحبا 

انا طالبة هندسه صناعيه وانشالله بعد سنه اتخرج  الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## الكرمي الصيدلي (8 مايو 2007)

*مسا الاحساس والطيبه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

سلامنا لكل المهندسين ... واحلى سلام خاص للصيدلانيين على الهوى , خصوصي اني ما بقدر ابعت
رسائل خاصه الهم ......
يارت من الاداره تخفف عدد المشاركات للعضو حتى يقدر يبعت رسائل خاصه ....
وكمان شكر للاخ ( صناعي1) .. وتحيه ل( بنت المملكه ) الجديده .. ودعوات للتخرج لل( miss-engineer >> 
و سلام الى( صناعه المعمار ) 


وشكرا 
الكرمي الصيدلي


----------



## اداري وصناعي (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احب اشكركم على هذا الموقع الرائع واحيي جهودكم المبذولة من اجل الارتقاء بالموقع 

اتمنى لكم التوفيق والسداد........وعندي طلب يا اخي مشرف ..ممكن او لا .اخوكم من ليبيا


----------



## صناعي1 (9 مايو 2007)

اداري وصناعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعندي طلب يا اخي مشرف ..ممكن او لا .اخوكم من ليبيا



تفضل اخي بطلبك و سنساعدك ان كان ذلك ممكنا


----------



## khalid777 (13 مايو 2007)

plastic eng.s قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> و كل عام اونتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الهجرية الجديدة
> انا طالب في جامعة السودان للعلوم و التكنولوجيا -كلية الهندسة-هندسة و تكنولوجيا البلاستيك في المستوى الرابع
> صراحة بعد ما دخلت الاقسام العامة ما عرفت ادخل في الهندسة الصناعية و لا الهندسة الكيميائية لان دراستي عبارة عن الاثنين على العموم انا مستعد لاي معلومات تختص في مجال هندسة و تكنولوجيا البلاستيك .
> سلام



its good to hear that. can you tell me about your department and courses other than genral engineering courses.


----------



## شموخ النخيل (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم لكل مهندس فى الوطن العربى العزير وبالاخص لكل مهندس صناعى وانشاء الله نساهم فى تطوير وطننا ليقف فى وجه الغرب انا تخرجت لتوى .من السودان كلية الهندسة والتقنيه عطبرة


----------



## صناعي1 (13 مايو 2007)

*اهلا و سهلا بكم في منتداكم

**miss-engineer
*​*اداري وصناعي
شموخ النخيل
khalid777
بنت المملكة
 *​
*و بانتظار مشاركاتكم و تفاعلكم معنا :1:*


----------



## اداري وصناعي (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي صناعي1 على الترحيب..

لدي مشروع وهو تعليب البقوليات(الفول - الحمص - الفاصوليا) الجاهزه للطبخ في علب معدنية..

اتمنى مساعدتك في تحديد الماكينات المطلوبة لهذا الخط الانتاجي واين يمكن الحصول عليها..

في انتظار الرد........ومع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صناعي1 (14 مايو 2007)

اداري وصناعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور اخي صناعي1 على الترحيب..
> 
> ...


 

أهلا بك أخي الكريم و لكن يؤسفني شخصيا ان لا استطيع مساعدتك في ماطلبت و لكن ان شاء الله تجد من يساعدك


----------



## صناعي1 (9 يونيو 2007)

*الترحيب من جديد*

نجدد الترحيب بالذين انضموا حديثا الى المنتدى، دعونا نتعرف اليكم​ 
و لا تنسوا ان تطلعوا على بعض المواضيع المهمة مثل ​ 
*قــــــــــــــــــــــوانين المــــــــــــــــــــــنتدى*​ 
*و *​ 
*فهرس بمواضيع الهندسة الصناعية مرتبة على حسب التخصص*​ 

*حتى تستطيعوا الحصول على ما تريدون بكل يسر *

*و نحن بانتظار مشاركاتكم و اضافاتكم القيمة الى المنتدى*​


----------



## عادل7086 (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يشرفني الإنضمام لهذه النخبة الرائعة من المهندسين العرب و بالأخص المهندسين الصناعيين، وبمشيئة الله سيكون لي مساهمات فعالة في هذا المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

أخوكم م / عادل
ماجستير هندسة صناعية


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يونيو 2007)

اهلا بك اخ عادل و نسعد بانضمام امثالك معنا، و بانتظار مشاركاتك


----------



## eng.alkurd (21 يونيو 2007)

مرحب بكل المهندسين المبيدعين


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله علي الافكار الجميلة


----------



## eng.alkurd (24 يونيو 2007)

هلا بكل المندسين هذه تحيه المندس الفلسطيني للأشقاء في جمع الدول

هذه تحيه المهندس الفلسطيني لكل الأشقاء العرب


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اهلا 

عادل7086

eng.alkurd

النجم الساطع 2007


شرفتونا ويارب تتواصلوا معنا ​


----------



## eng.alkurd (29 يونيو 2007)

المهندس الفلسطيني يرحب بالمنضمين الجدد للملتقي الهندسي والمتواجدين وأرجو الدعاء لنا في فلسطين


----------



## صناعي1 (10 يوليو 2007)

*ترحيب*

نجدد الترحيب بالذين انضموا حديثا الى المنتدى، دعونا نتعرف اليكم​ 
و لا تنسوا ان تطلعوا على بعض المواضيع المهمة قبل الشروع في كتابة المواضيع مثل ​ 
*قــــــــــــــــــــــوانين المــــــــــــــــــــــنتدى*​ 
*و *​ 
*فهرس بمواضيع الهندسة الصناعية مرتبة على حسب التخصص*​ 

*حتى تستطيعوا الحصول على ما تريدون بكل يسر *​ 
*و نحن بانتظار مشاركاتكم و اضافاتكم القيمة الى المنتدى*​


----------



## lovingfraction (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس محمد...industrial design engineer
مصري.بشتغل في شركة بالقاهرة.تعمل في die casting,surface finish,electroplating
and electrostatic powder coating
and using solidworks program in mold design..
انا تحت امر اي مهندس عاوز يسأل ويستفيد من أي شئ.


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا يا باشمهندس محمد، و نتمنى ان تشارك معنا دائما و تفيدنا بخبراتك.


----------



## عبد ابوصالح (17 أغسطس 2007)

xxxx
اهلا وسهلا
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني

المشرفة 

هلا وغلا بيكم به احلى المواقع واقواى المواقع العربيه نتشرف بمعرفتك وهذه ***** الي بدو يضفني صديق وشكرا الكم وشكري الخاص على العاملين بهذا الموقع.......:59: :12:........:28:


----------



## صناعي1 (17 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا بك يا أخ عبد، و نتمنى ان تكون مشاركا فعالا في المنتدى.

و لا تنسى ان تطلع على الموضوع التالي الذي يعد نقطة انطلاق الى المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61572

كما لا تنسى ان تطلع على قوانين المنتدى لضمان المشاركة المفيدة و المتميزة

و أهلا بك دائما:55:


----------



## صناعي1 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

نجدد الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد​ 
و لا تنسى ان تطلع على الموضوع التالي الذي يعد نقطة انطلاق الى المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=61572

كما لا تنسى ان تطلع على قوانين المنتدى لضمان المشاركة المفيدة و المتميزة

أهلا بكم
:1:​


----------



## الفرعون المهندس (30 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا لفيت كتير وكتير لقيت ان منتدى المهندسين العرب خير دليل
انا بعشق حاجة اسمها هندسة التصنيع خاصة فى مجالى وهوا الهندسة الزراعية
اتمنى ان اكون ضمن اعضاء المنتدى
وشكرا
كان معكم 
المهندس/محمد عبد الحليم
تخصص هندسة زراعية


----------



## صناعة المعمار (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بالمهندسين الزراعيين  

تشرفنا بانضمامك وبشهادتك بالمنتدى أخي محمد ( الفرعون المهندس)


تواصل معنا وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن​


----------



## فلسطين عزتي (19 يناير 2008)

اخواني وخواتي بطريق الصدفة لقيت المنتدى وتصفحتو ولقيت في كل شيء بخص الصناعه 
حبيت انضم لالكو انشاء الله افيد واستفيد تقبلوني معكم بهذا المنتدى لرائع
تحياتي لكم


----------



## عبدالله.ك (20 يناير 2008)

عبدالله.ك
من فلسطين 

بدي أدخل صناعي إن شا الله


----------



## صلاح الهيرو (22 يناير 2008)

*أرجوا الترحيب..................*

أنا عضو جديد بملتقى المهندسين العرب
أنا صلاح عبدالله
my nick name is Hereo
I'm Industrial Engineer


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يناير 2008)

صلاح الهيرو قال:


> أنا عضو جديد بملتقى المهندسين العرب
> أنا صلاح عبدالله
> my nick name is Hereo
> I'm Industrial Engineer



اهلا بك اخ صلاح​


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يناير 2008)

فلسطين عزتي قال:


> اخواني وخواتي بطريق الصدفة لقيت المنتدى وتصفحتو ولقيت في كل شيء بخص الصناعه
> حبيت انضم لالكو انشاء الله افيد واستفيد تقبلوني معكم بهذا المنتدى لرائع
> تحياتي لكم




اهلا بك، و نتمنى لك الفائدة​


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يناير 2008)

عبدالله.ك قال:


> عبدالله.ك
> من فلسطين
> 
> بدي أدخل صناعي إن شا الله



نسأل الله ان يوفقك، و هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله يفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t62919.html


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد 
م محمود يسن 
من مصر 
احب التعارف على الزملاء 
انشاء الله


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

*للهم يا عزيز يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك المصطفى في جنة الفردوس والذي لا يرسله ارحمه يا أرحم الراحمين واهديه انك أنت الهادي*​


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يناير 2008)

م محمود يسن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عضو جديد
> م محمود يسن
> من مصر
> ...



اهلا بك بيننا اخ محمود، ونتمنى لك الاستفادة


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى أريد ترحيب أعاننا الله وإياكم الى مفيه صلاح لامتنا وشعوبنا


----------



## صناعي1 (13 فبراير 2008)

احمد كمال محجوب قال:


> أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى أريد ترحيب أعاننا الله وإياكم الى مفيه صلاح لامتنا وشعوبنا


 
حياك الله أخي الكريم و أهلا و سهلا بك :77: 

نتمنى لك الفائدة، و ان شاء الله تفيدنا بما لديك أيضا.

انصحك و كل الاعضاء الجدد بقراءة الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61572.html


----------



## مهندس عام (13 فبراير 2008)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته

انا مهندس جديد بالملتقى سعيد بانضمامي اليكم واتمنى
ان نستفيد جميعا من هذا الملتقى الكبير

مهندس عام


----------



## صناعي1 (14 فبراير 2008)

مهندس عام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
> 
> انا مهندس جديد بالملتقى سعيد بانضمامي اليكم واتمنى
> ان نستفيد جميعا من هذا الملتقى الكبير
> ...


 
اهلا و سهلا بك


----------



## هُندُس (15 فبراير 2008)

أنا هُندُس...
أدرس هندسة صناعية في جامعة قطر... سنه ثانية...
سررت بالتعرف على هذا المنتدى الذي كانت بدايتي معه كزائرة...
مجتمع ولا أروع 
أتمنى التوفيق للجميع مشرفين و أعضاء...
وأتمنى أو أستفيد (لحد ما أتخرج) وبعدين أفيد...
دمتم سالمين...


----------



## صناعي1 (16 فبراير 2008)

هُندُس قال:


> أنا هُندُس...
> أدرس هندسة صناعية في جامعة قطر... سنه ثانية...
> سررت بالتعرف على هذا المنتدى الذي كانت بدايتي معه كزائرة...
> مجتمع ولا أروع
> ...


 
أهلا و سهلا بك اختنا الكريمة، المنتدى غني بجميع أعضائه و ان شاء الله تستفيدي كثيرا و تفيدي حتى قبل تخرجك.

و لا بأس من الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي للتسهيل عليك:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61572.html


----------



## فوزى فلاتر (17 فبراير 2008)

اهلا ومرحب بكل الاعضاء وطبعا الاساتذة المهندسين اصحاب الملتقى .. معاكم فوزى محمود صاحب ورشة تصنيع فلاتر البولى بروبلين بجميع مقاساتها وكل مايلزم مصانع الخيوط من قطع غيار مصنعة


----------



## eng_eslam (18 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى من الله ان تدوم المحبة والتعاون بين الحميع


----------



## أمجد (19 فبراير 2008)

والله ملتقى ولالالالا أروع ................................
أنا ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة دمشق وجاهز للعمل أيها الملتقى الرااااائع وهذي يدي فهات يدك


----------



## صناعي1 (20 فبراير 2008)

نجدد الترحيب الحار بالأعضاء الذين انضموا للمنتدى، و نتمنى منكم قراءة الموضوع التالي: 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61572.html 

للتسهيل عليكم و سرعة الوصول لما تريدون

كما اتمنى من الاعضاء قراءة قوانين المنتدى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t24163.html
حتى لا تحدث اي تجاوزات او مخالفات لشروط المنتدى.


----------



## ahmadhbd (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس صناعي من سوريا
انا كنت الاول على دفعتي ولله الحمد والمنة
ولكنني اضررت للعمل في مجال بعيد جدا عن مجالي فأنا الان أعمل في محطة حرارية لتوليد الطاقة
الا انني اعتبرها تجربة مفيدة جدا جدا 
كما أنها بصراحة تؤمن لي دخل مادي مقبول يساعدنيي باعتبار انني الان طالب ماجستير
لذلك أنصح جميع الاخوة بان يستفيدوا من كل عقبة تعترض طريقهم ويلأخذوا العبرة من ذلك
أخوكم الهندس الصناعي أحمد - حلب


----------



## صناعي1 (11 مارس 2008)

أمجد قال:


> والله ملتقى ولالالالا أروع ................................
> أنا ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة دمشق وجاهز للعمل أيها الملتقى الرااااائع وهذي يدي فهات يدك


 
أهلا وسهلا بك
نتمنى منك التفاعل و التواصل الدائم


----------



## صناعي1 (11 مارس 2008)

ahmadhbd قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا مهندس صناعي من سوريا
> انا كنت الاول على دفعتي ولله الحمد والمنة
> ولكنني اضررت للعمل في مجال بعيد جدا عن مجالي فأنا الان أعمل في محطة حرارية لتوليد الطاقة
> ...


 
اهلا بك بيننا، نتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم في عملك


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اني عضو في المنتدى احب اتعرف عليكم مع حبي


----------



## صناعي1 (13 مارس 2008)

نورمحمدجاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم اني عضو في المنتدى احب اتعرف عليكم مع حبي


 
اهلا و سهلا بك، نتمنى لك الحضور الدائم في المنتدى


----------



## عاشق محمد (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس صناعي من سوريا سنة خامسة اتمنى ان اكون اخ بينكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (26 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عاشق محمد.....الف مرحبا بك


----------



## Abu_Taha (27 أبريل 2008)

تحياتي وتقديري للكل


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (27 مايو 2008)

م/ أحمد المحمدي 
مهندس ميكانيا قسم طاقه شمسيه 

بكالوريوس هندسه ميكانيكيه - القاهره - مصر 

أعمل بشركه في المملكه العربيه السعوديه بالرياض 

تخصص طاقه شمسيه


----------



## صناعي1 (28 مايو 2008)

أحمد المحمدي قال:


> م/ أحمد المحمدي
> مهندس ميكانيا قسم طاقه شمسيه
> 
> بكالوريوس هندسه ميكانيكيه - القاهره - مصر
> ...


 
أهلا بك اخي أحمد:20:، و بجميع الاعضاء الجدد و ترحيب متجدد بالجميع:28::28::28:


----------



## صج مهندسة (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا وسهلا بجميع الصناعييييييين
اتمنى لكم التوفيق بحياتكم العملية والعلمية
اشجع الجميع على الانضمام الى حزب الصناعي.
صناعي قبل النوم 
صناعي بعد النوم 
صناعي على الترويقة 
صناعي كل دقيقة
دقي يا مزيكة


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يونيو 2008)

صج مهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا وسهلا بجميع الصناعييييييين
> اتمنى لكم التوفيق بحياتكم العملية والعلمية
> اشجع الجميع على الانضمام الى حزب الصناعي.
> ...


 
أهلا بك و نرجو ان يترجم هذا السرور و الفرح بالهندسة الصناعية الى تفاعل:85: في المنتدى 
فأهلا بك :75:


----------



## فتوح (4 يونيو 2008)

أهلاً وسهلاً 

مرحبا بجميع الإخوان


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (23 يونيو 2008)

اهلا بكم جميعا واتمني اني اكون صديقا لكم جميعا 
انا بكالوريوس هندسه صناعيه السنه دي
واتمني ان تساعدونني في كل اموري
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (26 يونيو 2008)

الحازم بن احمد قال:


> اهلا بكم جميعا واتمني اني اكون صديقا لكم جميعا
> انا بكالوريوس هندسه صناعيه السنه دي
> واتمني ان تساعدونني في كل اموري
> وشكرا


 
أهلا بك أخ حازم، نتمنى لك من الله التوفيق في دراستك.


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا يا اصحاب المعالي
انتم امل الامه
وحاضرها الثوري
ومستقبلها المشرق
كلي امل ان تكونوا مجموعه علميه
لتستقطب جميع العلماء والمهتمين في العلم
لانجاز بحوث عمليه تغنينا من سطوه اليهود والامريكان
لانقاذ اخوانكم في العراق وفلسطين الذين هم
بامس الحاجه الى علومكم 
وجهدكم
ومثابراتكم وابداعاتكم
هذا ولكم مني 
جزيل الشكر والتقدير لاستضافتي 
بينكم
انا هدى العراقيه
استاذه الفيزياء في احد مدارس العراق 
العراقيه


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 يوليو 2008)

هخوك فى الله المهندس /اسلام محمد عبدالله احمد عمار
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا عضو جديد بالمنتى و ان شاء الله استفيد منكم و انتو كذلك تستفيدون مني


----------



## اسلام عمار (2 يوليو 2008)

اسلام عمار 
اريد اكون قوى فى اللغةحد ممكن يساعدنى


----------



## م.مبتدئ (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم عايض الشيبان داخل السنة الخامسة جامعة الملك خالد بابها
وان شاء الله نكون مفيدين ومستفيدين

تقبلوا فائق الاحترام


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يوليو 2008)

هدى احمد السوداني قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا يا اصحاب المعالي
> انتم امل الامه
> وحاضرها الثوري
> ومستقبلها المشرق
> ...


 
حياك الله اخت هدى، و اهلا و سهلا بكل ابناء و بنات الرافدين 
ازال الله همكم، و كفاكم شر اعدائكم


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يوليو 2008)

اسلام عمار قال:


> هخوك فى الله المهندس /اسلام محمد عبدالله احمد عمار
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا عضو جديد بالمنتى و ان شاء الله استفيد منكم و انتو كذلك تستفيدون مني


 
أهلا بك أخ اسلام، نتمنى لك الاستفادة و المشاركة الفعالة في المنتدى


----------



## صناعي1 (3 يوليو 2008)

م.مبتدئ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخوكم عايض الشيبان داخل السنة الخامسة جامعة الملك خالد بابها
> وان شاء الله نكون مفيدين ومستفيدين
> 
> تقبلوا فائق الاحترام


 
أهلا بك في المنتدى، نتمنى لك التوفيق في دراستك، و ان شاء تجد ما يفيدك في المنتدى.


----------



## نادر الوفي (13 يوليو 2008)

انا مشترك جديد اتمني ان افيدكم وتفيدوني 
وانا طالب في المستوى الخامس واشكر ادارة المنتدى لاتاحتها لي هذه الفرصه لاتعرف عليكم


----------



## نادر الوفي (13 يوليو 2008)

يا مراحب نورة المنتدي


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يوليو 2008)

نادر الوفي قال:


> انا مشترك جديد اتمني ان افيدكم وتفيدوني
> وانا طالب في المستوى الخامس واشكر ادارة المنتدى لاتاحتها لي هذه الفرصه لاتعرف عليكم


 
أهلا بك في المنتدى، بإذن الله ستجد فائدة كبيرة.


----------



## عصمكو (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم - اخواني الاعزاء - لكم اجمل تحيه وابارك لنفسي العضويه في موقعكم الجميل واسال الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بالعمل الصالح والكلمه الطيبه


----------



## حفيد اديسون (15 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع ....أتمنــى من خلال وجودي معكم أن أفيد وأستفيد ..

لكم مني جزيل الشكــــر ,,

أخوكــــم ..حفيد اديســـون ........هندسة طبية حيوية .....


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يوليو 2008)

عصمكو قال:


> السلام عليكم - اخواني الاعزاء - لكم اجمل تحيه وابارك لنفسي العضويه في موقعكم الجميل واسال الله ان ينفعنا واياكم بالعمل الصالح والكلمه الطيبه


 
اهلا بك
نتمنى لك الفائدة و المشاركة الايجابية
كبداية، انصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61572.html


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يوليو 2008)

حفيد اديسون قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> 
> انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع ....أتمنــى من خلال وجودي معكم أن أفيد وأستفيد ..
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك اخي، نرحب بك في المنتدى و نتمنى ان تشاركنا دائما
انطلق الى المنتدى من هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61572.html

كما ان هناك قسم خاص للهندسة الطبية على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f41.html


----------



## مومني نسيم (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## سبع الليل (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام علكم جميعاً واعذروني عن الانقطاع الطويل عن المنتدى 

حبيت أسلم على أعضاء الملتقى​


:19::19:


----------



## امنة راشد (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا عضوة جديدة 
وخاطري أتعرف على اشياء كثيرة في برنامج gis & sde

اطلب من الله التوفيق


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ازيكم جميعا وارجو انا تعتبروني اخ لكم
وان توفيدوني من خبراتك الكبيره
وارجو التعرف عليكم جميعا


----------



## المهندسة الامورة (22 يوليو 2008)

الس الس السلام عليكم
انا المهندسة الامورة عضوة جديدة في المنتدى 
واتمنى ان اكون عضوة فعالة في النتدى 
thanks


----------



## فتوح (22 يوليو 2008)

مومني نسيم قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً وسهلا ومرحبا

أسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## فتوح (22 يوليو 2008)

سبع الليل قال:


> السلام علكم جميعاً واعذروني عن الانقطاع الطويل عن المنتدى
> 
> حبيت أسلم على أعضاء الملتقى​
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بالعزيز المميز دوما سبع الليل 

أسعدنا وجودك


----------



## فتوح (22 يوليو 2008)

امنة راشد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا عضوة جديدة
> وخاطري أتعرف على اشياء كثيرة في برنامج Gis & Sde
> 
> اطلب من الله التوفيق



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بك معنا وإن شاء الله تجدين ما تريدين وممكن استخدام خاصية البحث فهي مفيدة جدا


----------



## فتوح (22 يوليو 2008)

الحازم بن احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ازيكم جميعا وارجو انا تعتبروني اخ لكم
> وان توفيدوني من خبراتك الكبيره
> وارجو التعرف عليكم جميعا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بك أخي الحازم

وإن شاء الله تستفيد وتفيد

ونكون معا يدا واحدة


----------



## فتوح (22 يوليو 2008)

المهندسة الامورة قال:


> الس الس السلام عليكم
> انا المهندسة الامورة عضوة جديدة في المنتدى
> واتمنى ان اكون عضوة فعالة في النتدى
> Thanks



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بك المهندسة الأمورة 

وإن شاء الله تكوني دوما على خير وفي انتظار مشاركاتك ومواضيعك


----------



## مهندس مصعب علي (22 يوليو 2008)

_السلام عليكم اخوتي انا مصعب علي بدروس هندسة كهربا السنة الثانية جامعة النيلين واتمني ان اكون شخصا خفيف الظل عليكم وبارك الله فيكم اخوتي _
_وعرفوني عليكم.........._
_ 
_


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (22 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بيكم جميعا 
اود التعرف عليكم جميعا
اه علي فكره 
انا لسه مخلص مشروع طاظا 
ومستني النتيجه 
ادعولي بقي


----------



## سهر فاروق (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم /
انا سهر عضو جديده فى المنتدى وامل ان استفيد منكم


----------



## سهر فاروق (22 يوليو 2008)

*سهر*

يا جماعه انا ناويه ابدا انى اعمل معادله واخش هندسه لانى حبه الموضوع ده جدا بس ماعنديش معلومات كافيه عنه ولا عن مواده وهل فيه له محاضرات ولا لا . ياريت لو حد عنده فكره ياريت يفيدنى لانى حيرانه بجد........


----------



## ليث النجار (25 يوليو 2008)

*رسالة تعارف*

السلام عليكم 

ارجو قبولي عضو جديد معكم 

تحياتي للجميع

المهندس المدني 
ليث النجار:6:


----------



## شهاب السيد (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا محاضر و مدرب اطفاء و انقا> و اسعافات و ارجوا واتشرف بانضمامي أليكم وشكرا


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (27 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أهلا وسهلا بالجميع


----------



## ملك الهندسة (27 يوليو 2008)

يا هلا بالكل 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندسة نظم صناعية (29 يوليو 2008)

*عضو جديد*

السلام عليكم 


ارحب بكل الموجودين 

أنا مهندسة صناعية 
توني متخرجة


أتمنى تبادل الخبرة والمعرفة


تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## ابوراجى (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فانا ابوراجى احييكم اولا وافيدكم باننى تجولت فى كل ارجاء المنتدى قبل ان اكتب اى موضوع 
افيدكم باننى وجدت ضالتى هنا
لعلى استفيد وافيد حيث لدى خبرة كافية فى مجال التصنيع وخصوصا البلاستيك
واشكر القائمين على المنتدى وجميع المشاركين بمواضيعهم المميزة


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس مصعب علي قال:


> _السلام عليكم اخوتي انا مصعب علي بدروس هندسة كهربا السنة الثانية جامعة النيلين واتمني ان اكون شخصا خفيف الظل عليكم وبارك الله فيكم اخوتي _
> _وعرفوني عليكم.........._


 
أهلا بك اخ مصعب في المنتدى و نتمنى لك الفائدة


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

الحازم بن احمد قال:


> اهلا بيكم جميعا
> اود التعرف عليكم جميعا
> اه علي فكره
> انا لسه مخلص مشروع طاظا
> ...


 
اهلا اخ حازم، ان شاء الله تكون النتيجة ممتازة، طمنا


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

سهر فاروق قال:


> السلام عليكم /
> انا سهر عضو جديده فى المنتدى وامل ان استفيد منكم


 
أهلا بك، نتمنى لك الفائدة


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

ليث النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو قبولي عضو جديد معكم
> 
> ...


 
اهلا بك بيننا، نتمنى لك الفائدة

حياك الله


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2008)

شهاب السيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا محاضر و مدرب اطفاء و انقا> و اسعافات و ارجوا واتشرف بانضمامي أليكم وشكرا


 
اهلا و سهلا بك، نتمنى ان تستفيد و تفيدنا بخبراتك


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

أخوكم الأسكندراني
مهندس انتاج


----------



## المهندس البطة (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بكم كلكم مع اني انا جديد كمان بس اكيني بعرفكم لانكم اخواني في تخصصي الحلو والاكثر من رائع والجميل والمهم والاروع في جميع تخصصات والمجالات الي في الدنيا
Ind.eng.duck


----------



## المهندس البطة (16 أغسطس 2008)

Hi All Welcome For All Iam New Here But I Think Iam Like Your Brothers Bc. We In The Same Coleg I Hope Meet Evry One Here To Help Him And Sure Help Me Too
Bye


----------



## صناعي1 (16 أغسطس 2008)

الأسكندراني قال:


> أخوكم الأسكندراني
> مهندس انتاج


 
اهلا بك اخونا الاسكندراني


----------



## صناعي1 (16 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس البطة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اهلا بكم كلكم مع اني انا جديد كمان بس اكيني بعرفكم لانكم اخواني في تخصصي الحلو والاكثر من رائع والجميل والمهم والاروع في جميع تخصصات والمجالات الي في الدنيا
> Ind.eng.duck


 
أهلا بك ، نتمنى لك التوفيق:20:


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شو رايكم في قوانين النتدى مش متشددة شوي
بس انا معها عشان يكون هنالك نظام.
انا جديد نسبيا اريد ان اكون صديقكم


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أنا ايضا مشتركة جديدة وبودي أن أكون عضو مساهم في هدا المنتدى الرائع فأرجو أن تساعدوني على دلك سلام.
مريم محمد علي.


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
صناعيييييييييييييي 111111
شكرا لك انا المهندس البطة اتمنى ان نستفيد من مواضيعك الشيقة الا انني اضطر الى البحث عن مواضيعك في اماكن كثيرة اريد ان اقرا جميع مشاركاتك من دون البحث ومن دون ما البس نظارات كمان .
كيف؟؟؟


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

:84:


مريم محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا ايضا مشتركة جديدة وبودي أن أكون عضو مساهم في هدا المنتدى الرائع فأرجو أن تساعدوني على دلك سلام.
> مريم محمد علي.


 :77:


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا وسهلا اختي انا كمان حديث اذا ساعدتني اساعدك واذا لم تساعديني اساعدك ايضا.
هيا نتعارف .
الى مريم محمد علي


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> :84:
> :77:


 



انتظر الرد


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أتمنى أن تكون مشاركتنا هده في المنتدى بداية موفقة لأشياء كثيرة تفيد العلم و الساعين لطلبه.سلام مريم محمد علي.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بطة لا أظن أن من يدخل هدا المنتدى لا يملك نية المساعدة لنشر العلم ولو بشئء بسيط لإانا دوما في خدمتكم بما استطيع.أنا أود التعرف عليكم إن لم نكن ساء في مجال العمل والتخصص فنحن إخوة في الدين أليس كدلك؟ سلام .
من مريم إلى البطة


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا ليسة سنة ثانية بس متفائل جداااااااااااااااااا لذلك اكتب مهندس صناعي.
سؤالللللللللللللللللل؟؟؟؟
اذا اردت انزال موضوع له علاقة بتجربة في الحياة اين انزله وكيف؟؟؟
شكرا لكم اعضاء المنتدى والمشرفين والهرانين على الاورع بين المنتديات خصوصا مشرفي الهندسة الصناعية
اكرر الشكر وارجوا الرد سريعا


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اختي مريم هذا اكيد الكل يفيد ومفيد وساكون من اول المفيدين وذلك بان اقول لك اذكر الله(كلمتان خفيفتان على السان ثقيلتان في الميزان سبحان الله وبحمدك سبحان الله العظيم)



ملاحظة:: انا البطة وليس بطة


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا ارى مشاركاتي (تعليقاتي) عند الدخول اول مرة واراها بعد انزال تعليق؟؟؟
الرجاء الرد


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

طيب اين الرد؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
احلى صناعية لماذا ليس هناك رد سريع عن اسئلتي


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء التصويت على فكرتي


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليكم

من خلال تصفحي للمنتدى وجدت ما يشفي غليلي بالنسبة للطرح العلمي الموجود فيه


فلذلك أحبننا أن نشارككم هذا المنتدى الراقي الجميل

ونسأل الله أن يهدينا لكل خير وأن نستفيد ونقدم ما هو جديد


عموما للتعارف أنا ولله الحمد مهندس صناعي متخرج من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن

وأعمل في شركة كبيرة في المملكة العربية السعودية في مجال تخطيط وجدولة الإنتاج


----------



## ريادة هندسية (23 أغسطس 2008)

نستنى ترحيبكم


----------



## صناعي1 (24 أغسطس 2008)

ريادة هندسية قال:


> نستنى ترحيبكم


 
أهلا و سهلا بك، نتمنى ان تتحفنا بمشاركاتك.:20:


----------



## سلطان الجبيري (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوكم سلطان االشهري
متخرج من قسم الهندسه الصناعيه واتمنى التواصل معكم في هذا الملتقى الرائع 
مع اجمل تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاج


----------



## صناعي1 (30 أغسطس 2008)

سلطان الجبيري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخوكم سلطان االشهري
> متخرج من قسم الهندسه الصناعيه واتمنى التواصل معكم في هذا الملتقى الرائع
> مع اجمل تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاج


 
حياك الله أخي الشهري، نتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية.


----------



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
انا نسيت اقلكم رمضان كريمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات.
يلا نعايد بعض ما حدا عيدني انا زعلان


----------



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
كيف بدنا نهني ادارة الموقع وين نكتب؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم تهنئة من المهندس البطة الى ادارة الموقع وخصوصا مشرفي و الهندسة الصناعية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اتقدم باجمل باقات التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة حلول شهر الخير والعطاء والكرم والجود شهر القران شهر رمضان المبارك الى ادارة الموقع واتمنى دوام التقدم والنجاح والارتقاء الى المجد والعلياء واخص بذكر مشرفي ومشرفات الهندسة الصناعية احبابي في الله واخواني في الدين
والاعضاء جميعا كل باسمه ولقبه .
(هيا معا نحو اعلاء الهندسة الصناعية الى السماء تلحل في الفضاء مشرقتا في الصباح ومضيئتا في المساء وتظللنا تحت جناحها وقت الظهيرة الصفراء.)​


----------



## المهندس البطة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم:
طيب وين الهندسة انا بدي تفاعل شو في ؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

نجدد الترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد، و ندعوهم لمشاركتنا و التعريف بأنفسهم.


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

انا من الاعضاء الجدد في المنتدى الرائع
واتمنى ان اضيف شيء مفيد للجميع وان نرقى بمفهوم الهندسة الصناعية جميعا

ولكم كل الشكر

ودمتم


----------



## صناعي1 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اياد الفلسطيني قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> 
> انا من الاعضاء الجدد في المنتدى الرائع
> واتمنى ان اضيف شيء مفيد للجميع وان نرقى بمفهوم الهندسة الصناعية جميعا
> ...


 
اهلا بك مهندس اياد، نتمنى لك الفائدة و الاستفادة


----------



## المهندسه ليى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا جميعا انا مهندسة كيمياوية متخصصة بالوحدات الصناعية احب ان اكون معاكم
تحياتي...


----------



## صناعي1 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> مرحبا جميعا انا مهندسة كيمياوية متخصصة بالوحدات الصناعية احب ان اكون معاكم
> تحياتي...


 أهلا و سهلا:56:


----------



## هيثم احمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين وبارك الله في جهودكم وشكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات المميزة 
تقبلوني عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
تقبلوا فائق تحياتي


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هيثم احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين وبارك الله في جهودكم وشكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات المميزة
> تقبلوني عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى الرائع
> تقبلوا فائق تحياتي


 
أهلا و سهلا بك مهندس هيثم


----------



## صناعي1 (25 يناير 2009)

*هل من أحد جديد هنا؟؟؟*



صناعي1 قال:


> نجدد الترحيب بالاعضاء الجدد، و ندعوهم لمشاركتنا و التعريف بأنفسهم.


----------



## هزاعي (25 يناير 2009)

مهندس صناعي اماراتي .......
تحياتي لكم أجمعين .. دعواتكم لاخوانكم في قطاع غزة.


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2009)

هزاعي قال:


> مهندس صناعي اماراتي .......
> تحياتي لكم أجمعين .. دعواتكم لاخوانكم في قطاع غزة.


 

حياك الله، ان شاء الله تجد الفائدة معنا في المنتدى


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

*التعريف جاء متاخر بعد ثلاث سنوات*

السلام عليكم 
التعريف جاء متاخر بعد ثلاث سنوات :68: 

مش مشكلة كما كان جدي يقول لي دائما مدرك ولا مترك 
قبل ايام كنت اتصفح في المنتدى فوجدت سؤال من احد الزملاء الدارسين يقول ( عن ادارة المشاريع ) انت تكتبون كله كلام نظري ولا يوجد شيء عملي او تطبيقي كيف اعمل جدول زمني ؟ كيف اضبط التكلفة ؟ كيف اسيطر على الوقت للمشروع ...؟ كيف وكيف ؟ اسئلة كثيرة ...
الحقيقة ان اول ما خطر ببالي لاجابته على اسئلته هو ان اعطيه رابط الى هذا القسم ..
وكنت اكتب له اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف كيف و لماذا ... الخ
فعليك بالصناعيين ...فهم دينامو المشاريع وهم من يعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف
وهم من يدير حقا الاعمال سواء بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر 
وقبل لن اكمل كتابتي .... انطفت الكهرباء :7: 
عموما اهدي الف تحية لكل مهندس صناعي في وطننا العربي

لبيب / مهندس مدني وصناعي


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يونيو 2009)

labeeb قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التعريف جاء متاخر بعد ثلاث سنوات :68:
> 
> مش مشكلة كما كان جدي يقول لي دائما مدرك ولا مترك
> ...


حياك الله اخي لبيب، ان تأتي متأخرا خير من ان لا تأتي ابدا:32:
نرحب بك، ونتمى لك الاستفادة ومنك الافادة


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (25 يونيو 2009)

انا من عشاق الهندسة الصناعية لأنها زي الملح بتدخل في كل اشي حتى في الطبيخ ههه.
أخوكم
مهندس صناعي من غزة


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يونيو 2009)

eng.mqandeel قال:


> انا من عشاق الهندسة الصناعية لأنها زي الملح بتدخل في كل اشي حتى في الطبيخ ههه.
> أخوكم
> مهندس صناعي من غزة



حياك الله و أهلا و سهلا بك


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا 
املي ان استمر معكم على الدوام ولكن وقتي لا يسمح اتمنى لكم دوام النجاح والتقدم 
اخوكم ابن فلسطين/ عبد الناصر


----------



## صناعي1 (4 يوليو 2009)

عبد الناصر2006 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بايدينا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا
> املي ان استمر معكم على الدوام ولكن وقتي لا يسمح اتمنى لكم دوام النجاح والتقدم
> اخوكم ابن فلسطين/ عبد الناصر



حياك الله و نتمنى ان تجد الوقت لتكون معنا


----------



## هبة السماء (5 يوليو 2009)

المهندس الصناعي كالمؤمن أينما وقع نفع
هلا بالجميع
تحياتي للهندسة الصناعية مهندسين ومهندسات (عضو جدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد)
انشالله بنفيدكم وبنستفيد منكم


----------



## صناعي1 (17 أغسطس 2009)

هبة السماء قال:


> المهندس الصناعي كالمؤمن أينما وقع نفع
> هلا بالجميع
> تحياتي للهندسة الصناعية مهندسين ومهندسات (عضو جدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد)
> انشالله بنفيدكم وبنستفيد منكم



أهلا و سهلا بك و بالجميع و نتمنى لك الفائدة والمتعة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## atefabdo58com (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لجميع الاخوة الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير اتمنا من الله ان يذيدنا من العلم عضو جديد


----------



## atefabdo58com (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم لجميع الاخوة الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير اتمنا من الله ان يذيدنا من العلم عضو جديد اريد اعرف كل ماهو كل جديد عن صناعة ماكينات المخارط العامه وماكينات التفريز


----------



## wwe raw (19 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم لجميع الاخوة الاعزاء وكل عام وانتم بخير اتمنا من الله ان يذيدنا من العلم عضو جديد*​


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (20 أغسطس 2009)

مرحباً بك فى المنتدى
واتوقع ان تكونى عضوة فعالة ومتعاونة
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## eng.sami (20 أغسطس 2009)

لكل شىء صدقة حتى العلم. فلنتصدق بعلمنا. وانشاء الله نستفيد جميعا


----------



## صناعي1 (20 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا و سهلا بجميع الاعضاء الجدد الذين انضموا الينا 
نتمنى لكم الاستفادة و المتعة، و ندعوكم للمشاركة و التفاعل

و لمن انضم حديثا، ندعوكم لزياة موضوع: الدليل المفيد للمهندس الجديد


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (21 أغسطس 2009)

_ السلام عليكم _
_ نشكركم على هذه المبادره الجميله _
_ الله يسلمكم_


----------



## صناعي1 (23 أغسطس 2009)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> _ السلام عليكم _
> _ نشكركم على هذه المبادره الجميله _
> _ الله يسلمكم_



نرحب بك في المنتدى و نتمنى لك الفائدة و نجدد ترحيبنا بكل من انضم الينا


----------



## mohamad r (2 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي المهندس السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد وقد دخلت الجامعه وأريد اذا تكرمت ان توضح لي مجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي وشكرا لك


----------



## هيثم مهندس صناعي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

al salemo 3likoum ana haythem mouhdense sina3i mot5arej jadid mina al madrassa el wataniya lel mouhandisine bi touness wa a3mel mendo 3 achhour fi handeset al ta5tit atman an anfa3 wa astnfa3 menkoum wa salemo 3likoum


----------



## ALSROUJI (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*اهلا وسهلا*

اسلم علي جميع اعضاء المنتدي
واشكركم جميعا على المعلومات والموارد التعليمية اللي بتوفروها لجميع اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## صناعي1 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس هيثم، السروجي. اهلا بكم في المنتدى


----------



## محمد مصلوف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عضو جديد وعلى وشك التخرج ان شاء الله 
اشكر ملتقى المهندسين العرب على الملتقى الرائع 
واتمنا من الله أن يفقني لأكون عضو فعال فيه. وشكرا
_مع تمنياتي للجميع بتوفيق في حياتهم العلمية والعملية_


----------



## صناعي1 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد مصلوف قال:


> انا عضو جديد وعلى وشك التخرج ان شاء الله
> اشكر ملتقى المهندسين العرب على الملتقى الرائع
> واتمنا من الله أن يفقني لأكون عضو فعال فيه. وشكرا
> _مع تمنياتي للجميع بتوفيق في حياتهم العلمية والعملية_




اهلا بك اخ محمد و نسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## om2om (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اتمنى ان افيد واستفيد والله المستعان اخوكم محمود


----------



## صناعي1 (5 يناير 2010)

om2om قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اتمنى ان افيد واستفيد والله المستعان اخوكم محمود


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
نرحب بانضمامك الينا و نتمنى لك الفائدة


----------



## aitsaid_10 (11 فبراير 2010)

I am ismail 26 from morocco. an industrial engineer. my study was in morocco in french systems. i worked a a project manager and now an project engineer for the HRD. i really like tomake freinds and share my knowledges with them


----------



## اسامةسلامة (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
وكل سنه وانتوا طيبين ونحقق جميعا الاستفاده والافاده لكل الاعضاء


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

اهلا بيك


----------



## massarawy (9 مارس 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا المهندس حيدر محمد حسين ـ مهندس ميكانيك وعمري 45 سنة أرجوا أن تقبلوني صديقاً جديداً في المنتدى وأتمنى أن تكون مشاركاتي تروق لكم وأتمنى أيضاً أن أكون عضواً فعالاً شاكراً كل من أفاد الموقع ولو بمعلومة صغيرة خدمة لوطننا الغالي وشعبنا العربي الأصيل أنا من العراق من بغداد مع فائق التقدير والإحترام.


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## abu ismail (24 يوليو 2010)

Dear All;

i am an industrial ENG. grad.2005 from MUST Egypt from my experience at the work after the graduation it dos not natter if you r mechanical,industrial, chemical......ext.

all what you need after the graduation is the engineering thinking only that is all 

i think most of the people will agree whit me


----------



## صناعي1 (26 يوليو 2010)

نرحب بالاخوة الذين انضموا الينا
و نسعد بوجودكم معنا و نتمنى لك الفائدة دائما


----------



## abunzo (28 يوليو 2010)

اهلاص وسهلاً اقبلوني صديق لكم


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يوليو 2010)

abunzo قال:


> اهلاص وسهلاً اقبلوني صديق لكم



حياك الله, و اهلا بك صديقا


----------



## محمدالمذحجي (28 يوليو 2010)

وانا عضو جديد في المنتدى وارجو ان تشرفوني بقبولكم لي صديقا لكم وارجو اللة ان ينفعني بكم وينفعكم بي ويجعلنا نافعين لأمتنا


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يوليو 2010)

محمدالمذحجي قال:


> وانا عضو جديد في المنتدى وارجو ان تشرفوني بقبولكم لي صديقا لكم وارجو اللة ان ينفعني بكم وينفعكم بي ويجعلنا نافعين لأمتنا



حياك الله اخي و نتشرف بوجودك


----------



## عماد11711 (31 أغسطس 2010)

أحلى شباب الصناعية بتمنى للجميع النجاح الدائم والتوفيق مدى الحياة


----------



## hatemnassif (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*حاتم*

السلام عليكم يا اخوان انا مهندس اتمتة صناعية هل لي علاقة بالهندسة الصناعية اي هل انا في المكان الصحيح؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## حيدر الخزاعي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم.......... معكم حيدر الخزاعي من العراق 
مهندس صناعي 
ارجو الاستفادة من الموقع
مع التقدير


----------



## حيدر الخزاعي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج مساعدة في اختيار مشروع بحث لدراسة الماجستير ........ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

حيدر الخزاعي قال:


> السلام عليكم.......... معكم حيدر الخزاعي من العراق
> مهندس صناعي
> ارجو الاستفادة من الموقع
> مع التقدير


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله

اهلا بك م. حيدر و نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## italinooo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احب اعرفكم بنفسى الاول 
اسمى / مصطفى 
خريج هندسة صناعية حلوان 2010
سكان المعادى الجديدة
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع وكذلك انا فى تعميم الاستفادة 
ولا تنسوا ( وعلمك بمن أفدت) 
شكرا لاهتمامكم بالقراءه


----------



## صدى. (14 أكتوبر 2014)

[h=2]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..[/h]ياهلا بك أخي صناعي للأبد ..
وحياك الله ..​​


----------

